# Alphebetical Music Videos



## Trila

The idea is to post the title of a song that starts with the next letter of the alphabet, and then the video for that song.

After the video, be sure to say the letter of the next song and video.

I'll start with "A"...


An American Dream





The next letter is B


----------



## Pinky

Blue Bayou


----------



## hollydolly

Crying


----------



## Pink Biz

Dancing in the Dark




E


----------



## Trila

Dreams Go By




Next is E


----------



## Trila

Oops we posted at the same time!!!! LOL


----------



## Tish

Everlong






F


----------



## Paco Dennis

Hey! we forgot the C? At least I can't find it. 






Next F


----------



## RubyK

How do I post a video?


----------



## Paco Dennis

Find it on YouTube, right click your mouse and click "copy video URL". Computer not cell phone.


----------



## Pepper

For What It's Worth





"G"


----------



## Paco Dennis

Gimme Some Lovin'




"H"


----------



## RubyK

G


----------



## RubyK

Looks like I'm too late.


----------



## Paco Dennis

RubyK said:


> Looks like I'm too late.


No worries...this looks like it could have a long and winding life.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Hotel California





"I"


----------



## Paco Dennis

In A Gadda Da Vida





"J"


----------



## Paco Dennis

Joy To The World-Jeremiah Was A Bullfrog​



"K"


----------



## Pink Biz

Kid Charlemagne






L


----------



## win231

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Paco Dennis said:


> Hey! we forgot the C? At least I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next F


Paco @hollydolly posted C (Crying Roy Orbison). Looks like we're at M.

Mercy, Mercy Me






*N*


----------



## Pam

*O*


----------



## win231

Oh, Darling.


----------



## Tish

*P*aint it Black - Rolling Stones






*Q*


----------



## win231

Question


----------



## Pam

*S*


----------



## hollydolly

Sea Of Heartbreak - Don Gibson






T


----------



## Pepper

Tangerine





U


----------



## Pepper

Universal Soldier





V


----------



## Pepper

I love this thread @Trila!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis

OneEyedDiva said:


> Paco @hollydolly posted C (Crying Roy Orbison). Looks like we're at M.
> 
> Mercy, Mercy Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *N*


I see it now that I have become civil again. Sorry @hollydolly





"X"


----------



## Paco Dennis

Opps  there's a THE





"X"


----------



## Pepper

Xena Warrior Princess


----------



## Paco Dennis

"A"


----------



## Pepper

Wait! What Happened to Y?  Young Girl





Ok.  Back to "A"


----------



## win231




----------



## Trila

Thank you 


Pepper said:


> I love this thread @Trila!


Thank you @Pepper. I love music


----------



## Pepper

Bring It On Home to Me





C


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Paco Dennis said:


> Opps  there's a THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "X"


Oh Paco..as the young people would say...This is DOPE!!  I really like Keb Mo.  I count his More Than One Way Home as a great song...not quite Blues though.
@Trila What a great idea... this is a fun thread.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Can We Pretend...my favorite Bill Withers song. Jose Feliciano on guitar....awesome-ness!  @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021 






NEXT* D*


----------



## Trila

Paco Dennis said:


> Opps  there's a THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "X"


 "The" doesn't count.


----------



## Trila

Paco Dennis said:


> Opps  there's a THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "X"


 "The" doesn't count.


----------



## Trila

Dance




Next is E


----------



## Pepper

Everybody Loves a Lover




F


----------



## Trila

I noticed that Z was missing. 
Since I love The Scorpions, I thought I'd add.....

The Zoo





Back to *F*


----------



## Pepper

Post #35, Zorro


----------



## Tish

*F*orever Now






*G*


----------



## win231

Georgia On My Mind


----------



## Paco Dennis

OneEyedDiva said:


> Can We Pretend...my favorite Bill Withers song. Jose Feliciano on guitar....awesome-ness!  @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT* D*


First time I heard it...WOW! I Love it!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Pepper said:


> Post #35, Zorro


Yep...questionable.

Zombie​


----------



## Paco Dennis

Heaven Waits For Me​




"I"


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I Just Wanna Stop






*-J-*


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> Post #35, Zorro


I totally missed it!  I'm sorry!


----------



## Trila

Paco Dennis said:


> First time I heard it...WOW! I Love it!


I'm actually a 70-80 classic rock gal, but.....

My husband () and I volunteer at a roller rink every weekend, and he is the deejay.  I get to hear all kinds of "newer" music.  _Dance_ is one of the songs that I added to my own playlist.....it's so bouncy and happy! 

Oh, and I just had to swipe your graphic....too cute!


----------



## Trila

Kokomo 




next is L


----------



## win231

Leader of the Band





M


----------



## win231

Michelle





N


----------



## Pam

*O*


----------



## Pepper

Oklahoma





P


----------



## Pinky

P






Q


----------



## Pepper

Que Sera Sera





R


----------



## Pepper

Rain Song





S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Sugar Shack






T


----------



## Paco Dennis

Time Has Come Today






U


----------



## win231

V


----------



## Pepper

Vacation




W


----------



## hollydolly

walking man






X/Y


----------



## JonSR77

Quicksand - Martha and the Vandellas "​


----------



## JonSR77

ugh, I think three of us posted at the same time...

Looks like T is next..right?


----------



## Pepper

Wrong @JonSR77 
X/Y


----------



## hollydolly

You're sixteen

Z


----------



## Pepper

Ziggy Stardust





Back to "A"


----------



## OneEyedDiva

After Hours (The Antidote)






Next *B*


----------



## Pepper

Bohemian Catsody





C


----------



## Tish

*C*razy Train - Ozzy Osbourne






*D*


----------



## win231

Can't You Hear My Heartbeat


----------



## win231

Dante's Prayer





E


----------



## Paco Dennis

EASY​




F


----------



## Trila

Farmer's Daughter





G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Time Charlie's Got the Blues*






*H*


----------



## win231

Give Him a Great Big Kiss





H


----------



## win231

Help









I


----------



## RubyK

I


----------



## hollydolly

Indian Reservation​
J


----------



## Pepper

Just My Imagination





K


----------



## Pepper

Kansas City





L


----------



## hollydolly

M


----------



## Tish

*M*acarena 






N


----------



## Pepper

New York New York





O


----------



## hollydolly

P


----------



## win231

Q


----------



## Trila

Question





R


----------



## RubyK

R


----------



## win231

S


----------



## Pam

*T*


----------



## Tish

*T*il Kingdom Come - Coldplay 






*U*


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## hollydolly

R.IP. Bobby who died at the start of this month.

W


----------



## Bretrick

When You're Smiling​





X


----------



## Tish

*X*- System Of A Down






*Y*


----------



## Bretrick

Yesterday Once More​




Z


----------



## win231

Z


----------



## hollydolly

*A*


----------



## Bretrick

Abilene - George Hamilton IV​




B


----------



## hollydolly

*C*


----------



## Bretrick

California Girls​




*D*


----------



## win231

E


----------



## Bretrick

Emma - Hot Chocolate​




*F*


----------



## win231

G


----------



## Bretrick

Galveston - Glen Campbell​




*H*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hush






I*


----------



## Bretrick

If I Were A Carpenter - Tim Hardin​




*J*


----------



## RubyK

K


----------



## RubyK

L


----------



## Bretrick

Lemon Tree - Will Holt​




*M*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Make Me Smile​





N


----------



## Paco Dennis

Nowhere Man​




O


----------



## Bretrick

Ode to Billy Joe - Bobby Gentry​




*P*


----------



## Pam

*Q*


----------



## Bretrick

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day​




*R*


----------



## Tish

*R*ound Here Buzz - Eric Church






*S*


----------



## Bretrick

Satin Pillows - Bobby Vinton​




*T*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Turn The Beat Around (this song was written by my childhood friend Peter Jackson with his brother Gerald) I think Vicki Sue's version is the best.






*U*


----------



## Bretrick

Up On The Roof - The Drifters​




*V*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Villain​




W


----------



## Paco Dennis

Woolly Bully​




X


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis

Xanadu​




A


----------



## Pepper

All My Loving





B


----------



## RubyK

C


----------



## hollydolly

D


----------



## Bretrick

Colour My World - Petula Clark​




*D*


----------



## Bretrick

Delilah - Tom Jones​




*E*


----------



## Pam

*F*


----------



## Bretrick

*First of May - Bee Gees





G*


----------



## RubyK

G


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bretrick

I Am I Said - Neil Diamond​




*J*


----------



## Flarbalard

Jim Dandy    Black Oak Arkansas







K


----------



## Pepper

Kashmir





L


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Love Calls - Kem  @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis 






*M*


----------



## Pepper

Maria





N


----------



## Paco Dennis

RadishRose said:


>


What song did you post? I get a message that says it is age restricted. You know I am not old enough yet.  I think it is because I don't have a google account ( age ).


----------



## Paco Dennis

OneEyedDiva said:


> Love Calls - Kem  @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M*


The song is HOT! I love the chords and the whole groove....VERY original. thanks


----------



## Paco Dennis

None the Wiser​




O


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> What song did you post? I get a message that says it is age restricted. You know I am not old enough yet.  I think it is because I don't have a google account ( age ).


Paco, just click the link that says:

Watch On YouTube.
(I won't say you're under age)


----------



## Tish

*O*n The Radio - Roxy Music






*P*


----------



## RadishRose

Q


----------



## Bretrick

Questions 67 & 68 - Chicago​




*R*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Running Bear​




S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Strawberry Fields Forever​




T


----------



## Bretrick

There's A Kind Of Hush - Herman's Hermits​




*U*


----------



## Pam

*V*


----------



## Bretrick

Vincent - Don Mclean​




*W*


----------



## Tish

*W*e're not gonna take it - Twisted Sister





*
X/Y/Z*


----------



## Flarbalard

A


----------



## Flarbalard

B


----------



## Pam

*B*


----------



## Flarbalard

The tune starts about 3:30

C


----------



## Bretrick

Call Me Mr. In-Between - Burl Ives​




*D*


----------



## hollydolly

E


----------



## Bretrick

Elusive Butterfly - Bob Lind​




*F*


----------



## Pepper

Friendship





G


----------



## Pepper

Georgia





H


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Harry Hippie - Bobby Womack






*I*


----------



## Pepper

I Don't Know How to Love Him





J


----------



## Pepper

Jesus Christ Superstar





K


----------



## Pinky

L


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Leave The Door Open - Silk Sonic  This is so hot! Reminds me of way back in the day. @Pecos @Paco Dennis 






*M*


----------



## Pinky

N


----------



## Bretrick

Needle In A Haystack - The Velvelettes​




*O*


----------



## Paco Dennis

I really like this thread. Everyone is posting songs that either I have never heard or ones that are cool that I remember. So, instead of liking or loving everyone's posts I am doing it now for all who participates .   

On Top Of Old Smokey​




P

ps..How many thought of the newer lyrics....smokey, all covered with grass
there sits a bald eagle, a scratching his *^&


----------



## Paco Dennis

Porcupine Pie​




Q


----------



## Bretrick

Que Sera Mi Vida (If You Should Go) - Gibson Brothers​




*R*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Ramblin' Man​




S


----------



## Flarbalard




----------



## Flarbalard

U


----------



## Tish

*U*nchain My Heart - Joe Cocker






*V*


----------



## Flarbalard




----------



## Flarbalard

X


----------



## Paco Dennis

Xena Theme Song​




Y


----------



## SeaBreeze

Z


----------



## Tish

*Z*aragon - John Miles






*A*


----------



## Pam

*B*


----------



## win231

C


----------



## Bretrick

"*Calypso*" is a song written by *John Denver* in 1975 as a tribute to Jacques-Yves Cousteau and his research ship, the *Calypso*.
Calypso - John Denver​




*D*


----------



## Bretrick

Tish said:


> *P*aint it Black - Rolling Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q*


My Favourite song


----------



## Tish

*E*cho beach - Martha and the muffins






*F*


----------



## Bretrick

Fire And Rain - Johnny Rivers​




*G*


----------



## Pam

*H*


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## Pepper

I Am Don Quixote





J


----------



## Bretrick

Jive Talkin' - Bee Gees -​




*K*


----------



## Pepper

Killing Me Softly





L


----------



## Tish

*L*ove will keep us together - Captain & Tennille






*M*


----------



## Pam

*N*


----------



## Trila

O


----------



## win231

Z


----------



## Trila

Tish said:


> *L*ove will keep us together - Captain & Tennille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M*


this is one of my fav songs!


----------



## hollydolly

*A*


----------



## Dapper Dan

B


----------



## win231

D


----------



## Paco Dennis

Buttercup​




D


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Devil Went Down to Georgia​




E


----------



## Pam

*F*


----------



## win231

G


----------



## Bretrick

Games People Play - Joe South​




*H*


----------



## Flarbalard

I


----------



## hollydolly

*J*


----------



## Bretrick

Jungle Boogie - Kool & The Gang​




*K*


----------



## Pepper

Kansas City by Trini Lopez





L


----------



## Paco Dennis

Long Train Running​




M


----------



## Paco Dennis

Mr. Jones​




N


----------



## Flarbalard

O


----------



## Dapper Dan

P


----------



## Tish

*Poison *






*Q*


----------



## Pepper

Quiet





R


----------



## Bretrick

Reach Out I'll Be There - Four Tops​




*S*


----------



## Dapper Dan

T


----------



## Pepper

Tonight





U


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Universal Soldier​




V


----------



## Paco Dennis

Vinyl​




W


----------



## Dapper Dan

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly

Flarbalard said:


> O


Video not available here..


----------



## Bretrick

*X-Offender - Blondie




*
Y


----------



## hollydolly

Y Z


----------



## hollydolly

Z/A


----------



## Flarbalard

hollydolly said:


> Video not available here..


I don't know why that would be.  It was Nostradamus from Al Stewart's  Past, Present, & Future album.  Perhaps this one will work?


----------



## Bretrick

Zip Code - The Five Americans​




*A*


----------



## Pam

*B*


----------



## Bretrick

Charlie Rich - Behind Closed Doors​




*C*


----------



## Tish

*Call me - Blondi






D*


----------



## Bretrick

Dancing with the Mountains - John Denver​




*E*


----------



## Pepper

Everyday





F


----------



## Bretrick

Fingertips - Part 1 - Little Stevie Wonder​




*G*


----------



## Pepper

Get Back





H


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## Paco Dennis

Ice Cream​




J


----------



## Paco Dennis

Jump​




K


----------



## Bretrick

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn​




*L*


----------



## Flarbalard

Last Song by Edward Bear






M


----------



## Bretrick

Ma Belle Amie - Tee Set​




*N*


----------



## Tish

*N*ever Ever - All Saints






*O*


----------



## Pam

*P*


----------



## Bretrick

The Pied Piper - Crispian St. Peters​




*Q*


----------



## Tish

*Q*uasar - Smashing Pumpkins






*R*


----------



## Flarbalard

Roundabout -- Yes






S


----------



## Tish

*Serenity* - Godsmack






*T*


----------



## Bretrick

*Tainted Love - Gloria Jones





U*


----------



## Trila

Used to bad news - Boston





*V*


----------



## Bretrick

Voodoo Woman - Bobby Goldsboro​




*W*


----------



## Flarbalard

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow -  Carole King






X


----------



## hollydolly

Y


----------



## Pam

*Z*


----------



## hollydolly

A


----------



## Pepper

All Along the Watchtower





B


----------



## Sassycakes

C


----------



## hollydolly

D


----------



## Pepper

Don't Let Me Down





E


----------



## hollydolly

F


----------



## Paco Dennis

Fun Fun Fun​




G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Vibrations​




H


----------



## Flarbalard

Hush -  Deep Purple






I


----------



## Pinky

J


----------



## Pinky

K


----------



## Flarbalard

Kyrie Eleison - The Electric Prunes







L


----------



## Bretrick

Earth, Wind & Fire - Kalimba Story​




*L*


----------



## Tish

*Listen to the rain - Evanescence*






*M*


----------



## Trila

Mandolin Rain - Bruce Hornsby





N


----------



## Bretrick

Never Can Say Goodbye - Gloria Gaynor​




*O*


----------



## Pam

*P*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Physical Presence ~ Level 42  I like album version better than the live version but this is the first time I've ever seen them. The album cooks.












@Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky

*Q*


----------



## Bretrick

Quarter to Three - Gary U.S. Bonds​




*R*
​
​


----------



## Tish

*Radio Ga Ga - Queen*






*S*


----------



## Flarbalard

Sidewalk Chicken - Loose Cattle






T


----------



## Bretrick

Filter - Take A Picture​




*U*


----------



## Pinky

*V*


----------



## Pinky

*W*


----------



## Jackie23

XYZ


----------



## Paco Dennis

Xerox Xmas Letter​




Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Year Of The Cat​




Z


----------



## Bretrick

Zanzibar - Billy Joel​




*A*


----------



## Pepper

Angie





B


----------



## Paco Dennis

Bad Boys​




C


----------



## Tish

*California dreaming*






*D*


----------



## Bretrick

*Daddy don't you walk so fast - Wayne Newton





E*


----------



## Tish

*E*verlong - foo fighters






*F*


----------



## Bretrick

Fly Away - John Denver​




*G*


----------



## Tish

*G*o your own way - Fleetwood Mac






*H*


----------



## Pam

*I*


----------



## Bretrick

I Who Have Nothing - Tom Jones​




*J*


----------



## Pepper

Jumpin Jack Flash





K


----------



## Pinky

L


----------



## Pepper

Leaving on a Jet Plane





M


----------



## Mizmo

My Foolish Heart





*N*


----------



## Tish

*N*umb - Linkin Park






*O*


----------



## Pepper

Only the Lonely





P


----------



## Bretrick

Pennies From Heaven - The Skyliners​




*Q*


----------



## hollydolly

R


----------



## Tish

*R*agdoll - Aerosmith






*S*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Love this. First heard it on the T.V. show Forever and after first few bars, knew I had to buy it.  @Pinky @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Medusa @palides2021 






*T*


----------



## Tish

*T*he Sound of Silence - Disturbed






*S*


----------



## Trila

Question -Moody Blues





Next is N


----------



## Pepper

N?  Are you sure?


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> N?  Are you sure?


No...I think that there is a delay when I'm on my tablet.  I always seem to be on the wrong letter!!!!


----------



## Trila

She -Monkees





Next is T
(@Pepper ......did I get it right?)


----------



## Flarbalard

The Bones -  Bon Bon Vivant






U


----------



## Pepper

Unchained Melody





V
?


----------



## Pinky

W


----------



## Mizmo

What's New pussycat







*X*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Xebec​




Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Young love​




Z


----------



## Mizmo

Zorba The Greek







*A*


----------



## Bretrick

Abraham, Martin And John - Dion​




*B*


----------



## Pepper

Billy's Blues





C


----------



## Tish

*C*ome together - Godsmack (Cover)






*D*


----------



## Jackie23

Drift Away





E


----------



## Tish

*E*-Bow the letter - R.E.M.






*F*


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Bretrick

Girls Grow Up Faster Than Boys - The Cookies​




*H*


----------



## Sassycakes

Heartbreak Hotel ~Elvis






I


----------



## AnnieA

(darts into game just to say that now I can't get the Jackson 5's ABC outta my head...)


----------



## Flarbalard

I Put A Spell On You - Samantha Fish






J


----------



## Pam

*K*


----------



## hollydolly

L


----------



## Jackie23

M


----------



## Paco Dennis

Mother​




N


----------



## Paco Dennis

Nimble Bastard​




O


----------



## Tish

*O*-o-h Child - The Five Stairsteps






*P*


----------



## Sassycakes

Q


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## Tish

*R*aspberry Beret - Prince






*S*


----------



## Flarbalard

Southern Nights - Allen Toussaint






T


----------



## Pam

U


----------



## Mizmo

*V*


----------



## GoneFishin

Venus





W


----------



## Pinky

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly

Z/A


----------



## Mizmo

A


----------



## hollydolly

B


----------



## Pepper

Beautiful Dreamer





C


----------



## Tish

*C*ats in the cradle - Ugly Kid Joe






*D*


----------



## Sassycakes

E


----------



## Paco Dennis

Epoxy, For Example​




F


----------



## Paco Dennis

Flamingo​




G


----------



## Mizmo

H


----------



## Trila

Hold Out -Trillion





*I*


----------



## Pam

*J*


----------



## Tish

*J*udas Lady Gaga






*K*


----------



## Mizmo

*L*


----------



## Flarbalard

Lester Leaps In  -  Lester Young  






M


----------



## Sassycakes

N


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> *L*


I love this song....sing along with it whenever I hear it!


----------



## Trila

The Night Chicago Died -Paper Lace





O


----------



## win231

P


----------



## Pam

*Q*


----------



## Tish

*Q*uarter Past Midnight - Bastille






*R*


----------



## Jackie23

S


----------



## Pepper

Somewhere Over the Rainbow





T


----------



## hollydolly

U


----------



## Tish

*U*nder Your Scars - Godsmack






*V*


----------



## Sassycakes

Volare ~Dean Martin








w


----------



## Sassycakes

Walking My Baby back home ~Nat King Cole






X


----------



## Mizmo

Xanadu..great video








*Y*


----------



## Trila

You Know Me Better Than That -George Strait





V


----------



## Pepper

Volare





W


----------



## Mizmo

X


----------



## Bretrick

X Marks The Spot - Coldplay​




*Y*


----------



## Tish

*Y*ou're so vain - Carly Simon






*Z*


----------



## Bretrick

Zamboni - Martin Zellar​




*A*


----------



## Pepper

All of My Love





B


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## Bretrick

C C Rider - The Animals​




*D*


----------



## Jackie23

E


----------



## Paco Dennis

Every Cloud






F


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Florida Room - Donald Fagen






@Paco Dennis @Pecos @Pinky @palides2021 @Nathan 

*G*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Forever Song​





G


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Paco Dennis said:


> Forever Song​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G


We must've been posting at the same time.   I tagged you in mine.


----------



## Paco Dennis

OneEyedDiva said:


> Florida Room - Donald Fagen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Paco Dennis @Pecos @Pinky @palides2021 @Nathan
> 
> *G*


Common....yeah.....you got me dancing!


----------



## Bretrick

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel​




*H*


----------



## GoneFishin

Happy Together





I


----------



## Bretrick

It's The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year - Andy Williams​




*J*


----------



## Pam

*K*


----------



## Bretrick

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club​




*L*


----------



## Tish

*L*and Down Under - Men at work






*M*


----------



## Mizmo

Billy Paul - Me and Mrs. Jones​





N


----------



## Jackie23

O


----------



## Bretrick

Out Of Touch - Hall and Oates​




*P*


----------



## Pam

*Q*


----------



## Bretrick

Quando, Quando, Quando - Engelbert Humperdinck​




*R*


----------



## Pam

*S*


----------



## Bretrick

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel​




*T*


----------



## Tish

*T*hings I love in you - Cold Chisel 






*U*


----------



## Bretrick

Up the hill backwards - David Bowie​




*V*


----------



## Tish

*V*oodoo - Godsmack






*W*


----------



## Bretrick

Writer In The Sun - Donovan​




*X*


----------



## Pam

*Y*


----------



## Bretrick

Your Song Saved My Life - U2​




*Z*


----------



## Pam

*A*


----------



## Bretrick

All By MySelf - Eric Carmen​




*B*


----------



## Tish

*B*lue Sky Mine - Midnight Oil






*C*


----------



## Bretrick

Cuts Like A Knife - Bryan Adams​




*D*


----------



## Mizmo

E


----------



## Pinky

F


----------



## Paco Dennis

French Song






G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Glad All Over​





H


----------



## Pam

*I*


----------



## Pepper

In the Still of the Night





J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## leigh91657

L


----------



## Pepper

Last Train to Clarksville





M


----------



## Mizmo

Mamma Mia





N


----------



## Tish

*N*othing Else Matters - Metallica






*O*


----------



## BobB

Paul McCartney - Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da


----------



## Paco Dennis

Poodle Song​




Q


----------



## Pinky

R


----------



## Paco Dennis

RATS​




S


----------



## Sassycakes

T


----------



## Bretrick

Thank God I'm a Country Boy - John Denver​




*U*


----------



## Pam

*V*


----------



## Bretrick

Ventura Highway - America​




*W*


----------



## Pam

X


----------



## Bretrick

Xscape - Michael Jackson​




*Y*


----------



## Tish

*Y*ou Are So Beautiful -  Joe Cocker






*Z*


----------



## Pam

*A*


----------



## Bretrick

All That She Wants - Ace of Base​




*B*


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## Bretrick

*Candida - Tony Orlando and Dawn





D*


----------



## Flarbalard

Don't Mess Up A Good Thing - Ry Cooder






E


----------



## Bretrick

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.​




*F*


----------



## Flarbalard

For You -  Bruce Springsteen






G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Gertrude​




H


----------



## Paco Dennis

Hooray For Hazel​




I


----------



## Flarbalard

I'm Gonna Take Care Of Your Dog -  Rosie Ledet






J


----------



## Bretrick

Jambalaya - Fats Domino and His Orchestra​




*K*


----------



## Jackie23

Knockin on Heaven's Door





L


----------



## Mizmo

Ladies in Lavender...






M


----------



## Bretrick

*Money - The Flying Lizards





N*


----------



## Tish

*N*umb - Linkin Park







*O*


----------



## Bretrick

*Overkill - Men at Work





P*


----------



## hollydolly

Q


----------



## Pinky

R


----------



## Bretrick

Respectable - Mel and Kim​




*S*


----------



## Jackie23

T


----------



## Sassycakes

U


----------



## Bretrick

Under the Moon of Love - Showaddywaddy​




*V*


----------



## leigh91657

W


----------



## Pam

*X*


----------



## Paco Dennis

X Marks The Spot​





Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Yamz​




Z


----------



## Flarbalard

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies






A


----------



## hollydolly

B


----------



## Pepper

Bad Moon Rising





C


----------



## win231

"Confidence"  (Mendelssohn - Songs Without Words)   How's that for a plug?    






D


----------



## Pinky

E


----------



## Mizmo

*F*


----------



## Flarbalard

Forever Young - Bob Dylan






G


----------



## Flarbalard

Ghost Of Stephen Foster - Squirrel Nut Zippers






H


----------



## Flarbalard

Hardworking Boogie - Rod Piazza & The Mighty Fliers






I


----------



## Sassycakes

J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## win231

L


----------



## Paco Dennis

Luka​




M


----------



## Jackie23

N


----------



## Mizmo

*O*


----------



## Tish

*O*ver You - Miranda Lambert






*P*


----------



## leigh91657

Q


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## win231

S


----------



## Pam

*T*


----------



## Bretrick

Take Me Home, Country Roads - John Denver​




*U*


----------



## Tish

* U*nchain My Heart - Joe Cocker






*
V*


----------



## Pam

W


----------



## Bretrick

*(The) War Song - Culture Club





X*


----------



## Pam

*Y*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish

*Z*aar - Peter Gabriel






*A*


----------



## Bretrick

As Long as the Grass Shall Grow - Johnny Cash 1962​




*B*


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## Flarbalard

Bonus B selection:

Build A House - Rhiannon Giddens & Yo Yo Ma






C


----------



## Flarbalard

Casey Jones - Bon Bon Vivant






D


----------



## Bretrick

Dreadlock Holiday - 10cc​




*E*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Etchings​




F


----------



## Paco Dennis

From Here to Eternity​



G


----------



## Pam

*H*


----------



## Sassycakes

Hungry Eyes







I


----------



## Pepper

I Could've Danced All Night





J


----------



## Bretrick

Jackson - Johnny Cash and June Carter​




*K*


----------



## Mizmo

*L*


----------



## Pepper

Let's Dance





M


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Bretrick

*Night Boat to Cairo - Madness





O*


----------



## Tish

*O*ver The Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwoʻole






*P*


----------



## Bretrick

Party Doll - Buddy Knox​




*Q*


----------



## hollydolly

R


----------



## Sassycakes

Running Scared








S


----------



## Bretrick

Satin Sheets - Jeanne Pruett​




*T*


----------



## Sassycakes

U


----------



## win231

V


----------



## Bretrick

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai​




*W*


----------



## Pam

*X*


----------



## Bretrick

XOXOXO - Black Eyed Peas​




*Y*


----------



## Tish

*Yesterday* - The Beatles






*Z*


----------



## Bretrick

Zanzibar - Billy Joel​




*A*


----------



## Pam

*B*


----------



## Bretrick

Brimful of Asha - Cornershop​




*C*


----------



## Pam

*E*


----------



## Bretrick

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode​




*F*


----------



## Pam

*G*


----------



## Bretrick

Get Ready For This - 2 Unlimited​




*H*


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## Flarbalard

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack






L


----------



## Flarbalard

Later On Decatur - Dave Ferrato






M


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## leigh91657

O


----------



## hollydolly

P


----------



## Pam

*Q*


----------



## Tish

*Q*uit playing games with my heart -Backstreet Boys






*R*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pam

*S*


----------



## Tish

*Serenity* - Godsmack






*T*


----------



## win231

U


----------



## Pam

*V*


----------



## Bretrick

Voices Carry - 'Til Tuesday​




*W*


----------



## Pam

*X*


----------



## Bretrick

X-Static Process - Madonna​




*Y*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Yak Butter Blues






Z


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Zoo​




A


----------



## Mizmo

B


----------



## Pepper

Battle of Evermore





C


----------



## hollydolly

C


----------



## Tish

*Crazy Train - Black Sabbath






D*


----------



## Flarbalard

Delilah - Clifford Brown & Max Roach






E


----------



## Pam

*F*


----------



## Tish

*Fortunate Son - CCR*






*G*


----------



## Pam

*H*


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## Pam

*J*


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## Pam

*L*


----------



## Mizmo

a real oldie..






M


----------



## Jackie23

N


----------



## Paco Dennis

The New World​




O


----------



## Paco Dennis

Organ Donor​




P


----------



## Flarbalard

Popcorn -  Hot Butter 






Q


----------



## Tish

*Queen* Bitch - David Bowie






*R*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Royal Pain​




S


----------



## Flarbalard

Stingaree - Charlie Musselwhite






T


----------



## leigh91657

U


----------



## Pam

*V*


----------



## timoc

W


----------



## Pam

*X*


----------



## hollydolly

Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Z


----------



## Pam

*A*


----------



## Pepper

Alley Oop





B


----------



## Mizmo

C


----------



## Paco Dennis

Cattitude ( R rated ft. 35 Award winner RuPaul )​




D


----------



## Paco Dennis

D.O.A.​




E


----------



## Tish

*Everybody hurts - REM*






*F*


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Trila

leigh91657 said:


> U


Awesome movie!  Great song!


----------



## Trila

God Made Girls -RaeLynn





*H*


----------



## win231

I


----------



## timoc

J


----------



## Pam

*K*


----------



## Tish

Katmandu - Bob Seger​



*
L*


----------



## Pam

*M*


----------



## leigh91657

N


----------



## hollydolly

O


----------



## Pepper

Over the Hills & Far Away





P


----------



## Pinky

Q/R


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Rob Me​




S


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Story​




T


----------



## Pam

*U*


----------



## timoc

V


----------



## Pam

*W*


----------



## Tish

*Waiting for a girl like you - Foreigner






X/Y/Z*


----------



## Trila

X Marks The Spot - Coldplay





*Y*


----------



## leigh91657

Z


----------



## Pam

*A*


----------



## Trila

All I Need is a Miracle





B


----------



## timoc

C


----------



## Pepper

Country Road





D


----------



## Paco Dennis

Domino​




E


----------



## Paco Dennis

Eraser​




F


----------



## Tish

*F*orever Autumn - Justin Hayward






*G*


----------



## timoc

H


----------



## leigh91657

I


----------



## Trila

(I Just) Died In Your Arms





J


----------



## Pam

*K*


----------



## Tish

*K*aleidoscope - Coldplay






*L*


----------



## win231

And Mick Jagger & Keith Richards wrote this incredible song, too.

M


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Pam

*O*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Old Town Road​




P


----------



## Paco Dennis

Poor​




Q


----------



## leigh91657

R


----------



## Pam

*S*


----------



## hollydolly

T


----------



## JustBonee

(I'll)  Take you  There ...






U


----------



## Tish

_*U*_ And Ur Hand - Pink






*V*


----------



## Jackie23

W


----------



## Trila

The Witch Doctor David Saville





X


----------



## Ruthanne

XYZ???

Oh lord!

You're Still the One...Shania Twain!


----------



## timoc

B


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## Mizmo

D


----------



## Pepper

Dream Lover





E


----------



## Pam

*F*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Fight Song​




G


----------



## timoc

H


----------



## Paco Dennis

Granted​




H


----------



## Mizmo

Duet with her son






*I*


----------



## JustBonee

J


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish

*K*iss from a rose - Seal






*L*


----------



## leigh91657

M


----------



## Trila

Long Tall Glasses - Leo Sauer





M


----------



## Pam

*N*


----------



## timoc

O


----------



## Tish

*O*n my own again tonight.






*P*


----------



## Bretrick

Poems Prayers and Promises - John Denver​




*Q*


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## Bretrick

*Return to Camp Granada - Allan Sherman





S*


----------



## hollydolly

T


----------



## Pam

*U*


----------



## Bretrick

Unbelievable - EMF​




*V*


----------



## Sassycakes

W


----------



## Pepper

War





X, Y, Z


----------



## Tish

*X*OXO - Jay Fenda






*Y/Z*


----------



## Trila

Your Love - The Outfield





Z


----------



## Pam

*A*


----------



## Bretrick

All Kinds of Everything - Dana​




*B*

​


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## Bretrick

Cool For Cats - Squeeze​




*D*


----------



## hollydolly

E


----------



## Bretrick

Elenore - The Turtles​




*F*


----------



## Pepper

For Your Life





G


----------



## leigh91657

H


----------



## win231

I


----------



## Jackie23

J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## Pam

*L*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Livin' On A Prayer​




M


----------



## Paco Dennis

Money, Money, Money​




N


----------



## Mizmo

*O*


----------



## Pam

*P*


----------



## Bretrick

Poppa Joe - Sweet​




*Q*


----------



## Tish

*Q*uest for fire - Iron Maiden





*
R*


----------



## hollydolly

S


----------



## Bretrick

Sunday morning coming down - Kris Kristofferson​




*T*


----------



## Pinky

U


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Pam

*X*


----------



## hollydolly

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Zing Song Scene​




A


----------



## Paco Dennis

All I Wanna Do​




B


----------



## Jackie23

C


----------



## Bretrick

*Cherish  - David Cassidy 





D*


----------



## Sassycakes

E


----------



## Tish

*E*-Bow the Letter - R.E.M.






*F*


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Trila

(I have to say that I loved this movie!!!!)

The Greatest Show





*H*


----------



## win231

I


----------



## Bretrick

I'm Not In Love - 10cc​




*J*


----------



## Tish

*J*'Adore - INNA






*K*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Her band was kickin'!  






@Paco Dennis @Pecos @Pinky @palides2021

*L*


----------



## Bretrick

Lost In Love - Air Supply​




*M*


----------



## Pam

*N*


----------



## Bretrick

No Love But Your Love- Johnny Mathis​




*O*


----------



## Jackie23

P


----------



## hollydolly

Q


----------



## Pinky

R


----------



## Pepper

Rock & Roll!





S


----------



## Jackie23

T


----------



## Pepper

Tutti Fruitti





U


----------



## Bretrick

Up The Ladder To The Roof - The Supremes​




*V*


----------



## hollydolly

W


----------



## Pinky

X/Y


----------



## Tish

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton-John






*Y*/Z


----------



## leigh91657

Z


----------



## Bretrick

Zebras and Airplanes - Alicia Keys​




*A*


----------



## Pam

*B*


----------



## Bretrick

Back Home Again - John Denver​




*C*


----------



## Pam

*D*


----------



## Sassycakes

E


----------



## Bretrick

Earth Angel - The Crew Cuts​




*F*


----------



## Mizmo

*G*


----------



## Tish

*G*eorgia on my mind - Ray Charles






*H*


----------



## Bretrick

Hey Paula - Paul & Paula​




*I*


----------



## Pinky

J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## Trila

King Of The Road -Roger Miller





L


----------



## Bretrick

Love Letters In The Sand - Pat Boone​




*M*


----------



## win231

N


----------



## leigh91657

O


----------



## Pink Biz

Old Town Road






*P*


----------



## Bretrick

A bit of 50's DooWop
*Please be mine - Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers





Q*


----------



## timoc

*R*


----------



## Bretrick

Round and Round - Perry Como​




*S*


----------



## Tish

*S*ex Bomb - Tom Jones






*T*


----------



## Pam

*U*


----------



## Sassycakes

Oh the memories









V


----------



## Pam

*W*


----------



## JustBonee

W ...


----------



## Paco Dennis

Willow Weep for Me​




X


----------



## Paco Dennis

Xenophobia​




Y


----------



## Bretrick

*You send me - Sam Cooke





Z*


----------



## Pam

*A*


----------



## Bretrick

All My Love - Patti Page​




*B*


----------



## hollydolly

C


----------



## Sassycakes

D


----------



## Bretrick

Da Doo Ron Ron - The Crystals​




*E*


----------



## Paco Dennis

End of Time​




F


----------



## Paco Dennis

Farmer Joe​




G


----------



## Tish

*G*et up get out - Godsmack






*H*


----------



## Pepper

Hosanna





I


----------



## Pepper

It's a Lovely Day Today





J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## leigh91657

L


----------



## Pinky

M


----------



## Trila

New Light -John Mayer





N


----------



## Pam

*O*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

_*P*_


----------



## Pam

*Q*


----------



## hollydolly

R


----------



## Sassycakes

S


----------



## Pam

*T*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Travellin' Band​




U


----------



## Paco Dennis

Uncle John's Band​




V


----------



## Pepper

Viva Las Vegas





W


----------



## hollydolly

X


----------



## Tish

X-Static Process - Madonna​




*
Y/Z*


----------



## Pam

*Z*


----------



## Tish

*Zombie* - The Cranberries






*A*


----------



## Pam

*B*


----------



## win231

C


----------



## hollydolly

D


----------



## Pepper

Diana





E


----------



## Mizmo

*F*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Fairytale​





G


----------



## Pinky

H


----------



## Paco Dennis

Half Breed​




I


----------



## Tish

*I* believe I can fly






*J*


----------



## Trila

Just The Girl -Click Five





K


----------



## BobB




----------



## Pink Biz

La Bamba






M


----------



## Pam

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz

Nessun Dorma






O


----------



## Pepper

Oh What a Beautiful Morning!





P


----------



## Paco Dennis

Paper Cup​




Q


----------



## Paco Dennis

Questions 67 & 68​




R


----------



## Pepper

Riders on the Storm





S


----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Tish

*T*il Kingdome Come






*U*


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## Trila

Valerie -Steve Winwood





W


----------



## leigh91657

X


----------



## Pam

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz

Yellow






Z


----------



## Tish

*Zaar






A*


----------



## Jackie23

B


----------



## Pink Biz

Babylon Sisters






C


----------



## Trila

Careless Whisper - George Michael





D


----------



## Paco Dennis

Daddy Sang Bass​




E


----------



## Paco Dennis

E=MC2​




F


----------



## Pam

*G*


----------



## Pepper

Good Golly Miss Molly





H


----------



## Tish

*H*otel California






*I*


----------



## Trila

I Know You're Out There Somewhere - Moody Blues





K


----------



## leigh91657

L


----------



## Pink Biz

Love and Affection






M


----------



## Pepper

Move Like Jagger





N


----------



## Bretrick

No Other Love - Perry Como​


----------



## timoc

Our Day Will Come - Julie London​




P


----------



## Mizmo

R


----------



## hollydolly

S


----------



## Pepper

Strawberry Fields Forever





T


----------



## Tish

*T*he Unforgiven






*U*


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## Pam

*W*


----------



## leigh91657

X


----------



## Bretrick

*You're my man - Lynne Anderson




*


----------



## Tish

*Zamboni*






*A*


----------



## Bretrick

All I Have To Do Is Dream - Glen Campbell & Bobbie Gentry​


----------



## Flarbalard

Badlands - Bruce Springsteen






C


----------



## Bretrick

Chances Are - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Trila

Dreams Go By - Harry Chapin





E


----------



## Bretrick

Every Time I Think Of You -The Babys​




*F*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Florida Room






G*


----------



## Bretrick

*Goosebumps - Christie Allen*


----------



## Pepper

Heat Wave





I


----------



## Bretrick

It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls​




*J*


----------



## Pepper

Just Like A Woman





K


----------



## Bretrick

King Of The Road - Roger Miller​


----------



## Tish

*L*and down under





*
M*


----------



## Bretrick

My Sweet Lady - John Denver​




*N*


----------



## Jackie23

O


----------



## Bretrick

One of these nights - Eagles​




*P*


----------



## Trila

Pretty Good At Drinking Beer - Billy Currington





Q


----------



## Pink Biz

_Quinn the Eskimo






R_


----------



## Pam

*S*


----------



## timoc

Sarah Vaughan - Speak Low​




T


----------



## Bretrick

Tighten Up - Archie Bell & The Drells​




*U*


----------



## leigh91657

V


----------



## Pinky

W


----------



## Pam

*X/Y*


----------



## Pepper

Young Girl (hope I didn't post this already!  Apologies if so)





(X) Z


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly

A


----------



## win231

HAHA.  Enjoy:





B


----------



## Mizmo

Haha..fun oldie Bim Bam







C


----------



## Trila

Centerfold I Geils Band





D


----------



## Pam

*E*


----------



## Bretrick

Everybody Needs Somebody To Love - Solomon Burke​




*F*


----------



## Pepper

Fortunate Son (am I repeating myself?  Hope not)





G


----------



## Pink Biz

Get Lucky






H


----------



## Bretrick

*Guitar Boogie - Roy Clark





H*


----------



## Mizmo

*I*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish

*J*ohnny be good






*K*


----------



## hollydolly

L


----------



## timoc

1953 Guy Mitchell - Look At That Girl​





M


----------



## Sassycakes

N


----------



## leigh91657

O


----------



## Pink Biz

P


----------



## Moonbeam52

Why did it stop at Q? and let start again with R and enjoy the music.


----------



## Moonbeam52

RubyK said:


> Looks like I'm too late.



There is no such thing in life to say I‘m too late. In life you can always start.

“Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment.” – Buddha


----------



## Pam

*T*


----------



## Tish

*T*he Enemy - Godsmack






*U*


----------



## Paco Dennis

V


----------



## Paco Dennis

Voodoo Woman​




W


----------



## Sassycakes

Wildwood days ~Oh my teenage memories

*



*


----------



## Pepper

Y
You can't always get what you want.  Homer Simpson would say "Why try?"




Did you see John Lennon at the end in the audience?

X or Z


----------



## Moonbeam52

For X


----------



## Pepper

Ziggy Stardust





A


----------



## Moonbeam52

We did complete it.


----------



## Pepper

Anyone Who Had a Heart





B


----------



## Moonbeam52

Are we at B


----------



## Paco Dennis

THE CAJUN QUEEN​




D


----------



## Paco Dennis

Danke Schoen​




E


----------



## Pinky

F


----------



## win231

G


----------



## Pam

*H*


----------



## Pepper

Hari Krishna





I


----------



## Moonbeam52

If it is I, what is better than U2


----------



## Pink Biz

Jerusalema






*K*


----------



## Moonbeam52

L


----------



## Moonbeam52

Pink Biz said:


> Jerusalema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the best Jerusalema dance
> *K*


----------



## Tish

Pepper said:


> Y
> You can't always get what you want.  Homer Simpson would say "Why try?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see John Lennon at the end in the audience?
> 
> X or Z


Yes, I did see him after the second time watching it.


----------



## Tish

Moonbeam52 said:


> We did complete it.


Opa!


----------



## Tish

*Lay down Sally*





*M*


----------



## Trila

The Munsters Theme Song





N


----------



## Pam

*O*


----------



## timoc

P


----------



## Moonbeam52

This is perfect music






Q


----------



## Moonbeam52

Under P I like this version too.


----------



## hollydolly

R


----------



## win231

S


----------



## Moonbeam52

One of the best. Enjoy






T


----------



## Pepper

Thank You





U


----------



## Moonbeam52

Beautiful song to relax and enjoy






V


----------



## Paco Dennis

Voice Your Choice​




W


----------



## Paco Dennis

Wake up Everybody​




X


----------



## Bretrick

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing - Leo Sayer​


----------



## Tish

*A*


----------



## Bretrick

Abracadabra - Steve Miller Band​


----------



## Sassycakes

C


----------



## RubyK

Chianti Song - Andre Rieu Orchestra






*D*


----------



## Trila

Daydream Believer - The Monkees





E


----------



## Bretrick

Everything A Man Could Ever Need - Glen Campbell​


----------



## OneEyedDiva

One of my favorites by Simply Red (lead vocalist, Mick Hucknall). He rocks this.






*G*


----------



## timoc

Go Chase A Moonbeam - Jerry Vale​




H


----------



## Pam

I


----------



## Tish

*I*ndestructible






*J*


----------



## timoc

Just Friends​




K


----------



## Moonbeam52

In England I lived very close to where this video was made.


----------



## Mizmo

M


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Pinky

O


----------



## hollydolly

P


----------



## Paco Dennis

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis

Queen Of The House​




R


----------



## Moonbeam52

S


----------



## Pam

*T*


----------



## Moonbeam52

U


----------



## Tish

*U *can't touch this





*V*


----------



## Bretrick

Vienna - Ultravox​




*W*


----------



## timoc

TONY BENNETT & MICHEL LEGRAND LIVE - WATCH WHAT HAPPENS​




X


----------



## Bretrick

I know no more songs starting with X so I am going to Y.
This Osmonds song shows almost perfect coordination. It amazes me when sometimes crowds show no reaction, except for applause at the end.
*Yo Yo -The Osmonds




*I remember the upbeat song Radar Love by Dutch rock band Golden Earring. One youtube video shows the audience not reacting at all.
Radar Love - Golden Earring​




*Z - A*


----------



## Tish

*B*


----------



## Trila

Baby Driver -Simon & Garfunkel
(Really good movie, too!)





C


----------



## Pink Biz

Conga






D


----------



## Moonbeam52

E


----------



## Bretrick

*(The) Eagle and the Hawk - John Denver





F*


----------



## Moonbeam52

Not so long ago






G


----------



## timoc

Get Happy – Judy Garland​




H


----------



## Bretrick

*Hava Nagila - Harry Belafonte, Danny Kaye





I*


----------



## Pam

J


----------



## Pepper

Just a Dream





K


----------



## Tish

*L*


----------



## Flarbalard

Love Potion No. 9  -  The Searchers


----------



## Flarbalard

Mercy, Mercy, Mercy - Cannonball Adderly


----------



## Flarbalard

Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## Flarbalard

One Meatball - Ry Cooder





P


----------



## Trila

Photograph - Nickelback





Q


----------



## Bretrick

Queen Of The House - Jody Miller​




*R*


----------



## Tish

*R*eleasing Demons - Godsmack






*S*


----------



## timoc

PERRY COMO - Sunrise Sunset​





*T*


----------



## Pam

*U*


----------



## Tish

*U*ntil it Sleeps - Metallica






*V*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Voodoo Woman​




W


----------



## Flarbalard

Walk Away - The James Gang




X


----------



## Paco Dennis

Y


----------



## Flarbalard

Yes We Can Can - Allen Toussaint




Z


----------



## Flarbalard

Zorba The Greek - Herb Alpert




A


----------



## Flarbalard

Africa - Angel City Chorale




B


----------



## hollydolly

C


----------



## Pinky

D


----------



## Paco Dennis

E


----------



## Pinky

F


----------



## Trila

The Father's Daughter -Rodney Atkins





G


----------



## Paco Dennis

H


----------



## Pink Biz

Human Nature






I


----------



## win231

"I go to Pieces"  (written by Del Shannon)





J


----------



## Tish

*Just the two of us*





*
K*


----------



## Trila

Kicks  Paul Revere and the Raiders





L


----------



## Paco Dennis

let's dance​




M


----------



## Bretrick

*Make it easy on yourself - Jackie Trent





N*


----------



## win231

O


----------



## Tish

*Overkill - Motorhead*






*P*


----------



## Pam

Q


----------



## Tish

*Queen of the highway - The Doors






R*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23

T


----------



## Paco Dennis

Tomato Blues​




U


----------



## Trila

The Unicorn - The Irish Rovers





V


----------



## Pink Biz

*Valerie






W*


----------



## Bretrick

Where The Action Is - John Paul Young​




*X/Y*


----------



## Pam

Z/A


----------



## timoc

Shirley Bassey - As Long As He Needs Me (2009 Live at Electric Proms)​




*B*


----------



## Bretrick

Born with a smile on my face - Stephanie De Sykes​




*C*


----------



## Tish

*California Dreaming*






*D*


----------



## Bretrick

Dominique - Debbie Reynolds​




*E*


----------



## hollydolly

F


----------



## Bretrick

Falling - Roy Orbison​




*G*


----------



## timoc

Go Away Little Girl-Steve Lawrence​




*H*


----------



## Bretrick

Hasta Manana - ABBA​




*I*


----------



## hollydolly

J


----------



## Pam

K


----------



## timoc

Georgia Gibbs Kiss of Fire​




*I*


----------



## Pinky

M


----------



## Mizmo

*N*


----------



## Paco Dennis

O


----------



## Pinky

P


----------



## Pepper

Pleasant Street





Q


----------



## Bretrick

Quiet Please, There's a Lady on Stage - Peter Allen​




*R*


----------



## Pepper

Ruby Tuesday





S


----------



## Tish

*S*ummertime 






*T*


----------



## Mizmo

*U*


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## Bretrick

Video Killed The Radio Star - The Buggles​




*W*


----------



## Bretrick

Walk of Life - Dire Straits - Sven Otten​




*X/Y*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Z


----------



## Paco Dennis

A


----------



## win231

B


----------



## Pinky

C


----------



## win231

Pinky said:


> C


Dylan was BORN to WRITE!!


----------



## Pinky

win231 said:


> Dylan was BORN to WRITE!!


.. but, not SING?


----------



## win231

Pinky said:


> .. but, not SING?


Well, OK, he can sing.
Sorta........   
Actually, when I was younger, I couldn't stand his voice; it sounded like talking or yelling to me.  But now I like it; can't figure out why.


----------



## timoc

Andy Williams........Can't Get Used To Losing You.​



.

*D*


----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> .. but, not SING?


The same could be said about Leonard Cohen


----------



## Tish

*D*addy don't preach






*E*


----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Flarbalard

Forever Young -Bob Dylan




G


----------



## Pepper

Game of Love





H


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## Bretrick

I'm Gonna Knock On Your Door - Eddie Hodges​




*J*


----------



## timoc

Just One of Those Things - Frank Sinatra​




*K*


----------



## timoc

Killing Me Softly With Her Song​




*L*


----------



## timoc

Bobby Darin - Lost Love​




*M*


----------



## Bretrick

Mama Don't Allow - Rooftop Singers​




*N*


----------



## Pink Biz

*No Quarter






O*


----------



## Bretrick

One Piece At A Time - Johnny Cash​




*P*


----------



## Pam

Q


----------



## MarciKS

R


----------



## Bretrick

Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads​




*S*


----------



## timoc

Brook Benton - So Many Ways​




*T*


----------



## Bretrick

*Take a chance on me - ABBA





U*


----------



## Paco Dennis

V


----------



## Paco Dennis

W


----------



## Tish

*Waiting For A Girl Like You






X/Y/Z*


----------



## Bretrick

Yesterday Man - Chris Andrews​




*Z/A*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc

BECAUSE OF YOU - (Tony Bennett / Lyrics)​




*C*


----------



## Pinky

Interesting facts re: video

Bob Dylan and Van Morrison - Crazy Love (Athens 1989)​Feb 11, 2016  On a summer day in 1989, Van Morrison and Bob Dylan met up in Greece and brought their acoustic guitars to the place in Athens where the ancients believed the muses lived. Philopappos Hill, traditionally known as the Hill of the Muses, rises high above the Athens Basin and has a commanding view of the Acropolis. It was June 29. Dylan had just wrapped up a European tour the night before at Panathinaiko Stadium, and Morrison was traveling with a BBC crew for an Arena documentary that would be broadcast in 1991 as One Irish Rover: Van Morrison in Performances. The two legendary singer-songwriters played several of Morrison's songs: "Foreign Window" and "One Irish Rover," above, and "Crazy Love," below. A fourth song, "And It Stoned Me," was apparently cut from the film. www.openculture.com (Credits to friskvind for this video and comment too)

D


----------



## win231

E


----------



## Pepper

Eli's Comin'





F


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Pepper

Goodbye and Hello





H


----------



## Paco Dennis

I


----------



## Paco Dennis

J


----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> Interesting facts re: video
> 
> Bob Dylan and Van Morrison - Crazy Love (Athens 1989)​Feb 11, 2016  On a summer day in 1989, Van Morrison and Bob Dylan met up in Greece and brought their acoustic guitars to the place in Athens where the ancients believed the muses lived. Philopappos Hill, traditionally known as the Hill of the Muses, rises high above the Athens Basin and has a commanding view of the Acropolis. It was June 29. Dylan had just wrapped up a European tour the night before at Panathinaiko Stadium, and Morrison was traveling with a BBC crew for an Arena documentary that would be broadcast in 1991 as One Irish Rover: Van Morrison in Performances. The two legendary singer-songwriters played several of Morrison's songs: "Foreign Window" and "One Irish Rover," above, and "Crazy Love," below. A fourth song, "And It Stoned Me," was apparently cut from the film. www.openculture.com (Credits to friskvind for this video and comment too)
> 
> D


What an amazing background to that song.


----------



## Tish

*Just give me a reason.*






*K*


----------



## Trila

Killer Queen - Queen





L


----------



## Paco Dennis

M


----------



## Jackie23

N


----------



## Mizmo

*O*


----------



## Pinky

P


----------



## Pepper

P.S. I Love You





Q


----------



## Tish

*Q*ueen of the Field






*R*


----------



## Trila

Redneck Yacht Club





S


----------



## Paco Dennis

T


----------



## Paco Dennis

U


----------



## Pepper

Unbreak my 





V


----------



## Tish

*V*





*
W*


----------



## Pepper

Wonderful Wonderful





X


----------



## Paco Dennis

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Z


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jackie23

B


----------



## Tish

*Back to you.*






*C*


----------



## Pinky

D


----------



## Pam

E


----------



## win231

F


----------



## timoc

For the good times - Perry Como​





*G*


----------



## Tish

*G*angnam Style






*H*


----------



## timoc

Rosemary Clooney - Hey There (1956)​




*I*


----------



## Wren

J


----------



## BobB

Here is another Elvis Presley song, Jailhouse Rock.


----------



## Paco Dennis

L


----------



## Paco Dennis

M


----------



## Pinky

N


----------



## Tish

*N*othing else matters.






*O*


----------



## timoc

A super song, recorded by many super singers, but here, Jack Jones does the honours. 





*P *


----------



## Paco Dennis

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis

R


----------



## Pinky

S


----------



## Mizmo

timoc said:


> A super song, recorded by many super singers, but here, Jack Jones does the honours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P *


I met him once  many years ago when he was in Toronto at The Royal York Hotel...quite a heartthrob
His father was Allan Jones.... also a great voice.


----------



## hollydolly

T


----------



## Bretrick

*This white circle on my finger - Kitty Wells





U*


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## Tish

*V*iva La Vida






*W*


----------



## timoc

Another great voice. 
We Should Be Together by Don Williams​





*X*


----------



## Bretrick

Xicochi, Xicochi (Gently sleep- Little Child) - Linda Ronstadt​




*Y*


----------



## hollydolly

Z


----------



## Pinky

A


----------



## Tish

*A*frica






*B*


----------



## Bretrick

*Big Louise - Scott Walker





C*


----------



## Pam

*D*


----------



## Bretrick

*Delta Dawn - Tanya Tucker*





*E*


----------



## Pinky

F


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> F


Luv it!!....singing along with it.... took me  way back into the past


----------



## Mizmo

*G*


----------



## Pinky

H


----------



## Pepper

Henry the Eighth





I


----------



## Bretrick

I Have A Dream - ABBA​




*J*


----------



## Pinky

K


----------



## Bretrick

Kitty Can - Bee Gees​




*L*


----------



## JustBonee

Lady in Red  ~   Chris De Burgh






M


----------



## Pinky

N


----------



## Paco Dennis

O


----------



## Paco Dennis

P


----------



## Pepper

(Did I do this one already?)
Please Please Me





Q


----------



## Pinky

R


----------



## Bretrick

Pepper said:


> (Did I do this one already?)
> Please Please Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q


I have a list of all the songs posted on this thread.  First time Please Please me has been posted.


----------



## Pepper

Bretrick said:


> I have a list of all the songs posted on thus thread.  First time Please Please me has been posted.


Thanks!  I realize I already posted 'Love Me Do' and got them confused.


----------



## Bretrick

Rhythm of My Heart - Rod Stewart​




*S*


----------



## hollydolly

T


----------



## Paco Dennis

U


----------



## Paco Dennis

V


----------



## Pinky

W


----------



## Tish

*V*oodoo - Godsmack






*W*


----------



## Pinky

X/Y


----------



## Bretrick

I never like to post the same song twice so I make a list of every song I post.
Sometimes I make a list of every song posted, as I have done with this thread.
The songs posted the most here are
*Xanadu - 6 times
Killing me softly - 4 times
Que sera sera - 4 times
Queen of the House - 4 times
Unforgettable - 4 times
Volare - 4 times
Zoom - 4 times

There are 14 songs posted 3 times 
Georgia on my mind
King of the road
Kokomo
Knocking on heaven's door
Quicksand
Quit playing games
Unchain my heart
Up on the roof
Uptown girl
Valerie
Voodoo Human
X marks the spot
Zombie
Zorba the Greek

Plus 53 songs posted twice.*


----------



## Tish

*Y*ellow - Coldplay

*




Z*


----------



## Pepper

ZipADeeDooDah





A


----------



## hollydolly

B


----------



## Pepper

Barbara Ann





C


----------



## hollydolly

D


----------



## Bretrick

*Deep in the Heart of Texas - Gene Autry





E*


----------



## Alligatorob

Everybody Loves My Baby​




F


----------



## Trila

Farmer's Daughter - Rodney Atkins





G


----------



## Bretrick

*Go Now - The Moody Blues





H*


----------



## Pam

I


----------



## timoc

I don't think this has been posted before...  






*J*


----------



## Tish

*J*umping Jack Flash






*K*


----------



## Pam

L


----------



## Pinky

M


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

timoc said:


> I don't think this has been posted before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J*


You're safe, had not been posted before.


----------



## Bretrick

Nothing Can Change This Love - Sam Cooke​




*O*


----------



## Alligatorob

One O'Clock Jump​




P


----------



## Paco Dennis

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis

R


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Bretrick

*Susan's House - The Eels





T*


----------



## Tish

*T*he Scientist





*
U*


----------



## Alligatorob

Up a Lazy River





V


----------



## Paco Dennis

W


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*W*hen Legends Rise - Godsmack






*X/Y/Z*


----------



## Jackie23

Z/A


----------



## Bretrick

‘Zat You, Santa Claus? - Louis Armstrong​




*A*


----------



## Alligatorob

Ain't nobody here but us chickens.





B


----------



## Bretrick

Buy Now Pay Later -  The Whitlams​




*B*


----------



## Pink Biz

^^^C






D


----------



## Pam

*E*


----------



## timoc

Frank Sinatra - East Of The Sun 1940​




*F*


----------



## Tish

*F*ree Fallin






*G*


----------



## Bretrick

Golden Brown - The Stranglers​




*H*


----------



## Pam

*I*


----------



## Bretrick

I Do It For You - Bryan Adams​




*J*


----------



## timoc

Tony Bennett - Just In Time​




*K*


----------



## Pepper

Kansas City





L


----------



## Paco Dennis

M


----------



## Paco Dennis

Might be here already...I love George!






N


----------



## hollydolly

M


----------



## Pink Biz

^^^N






O


----------



## win231

P


----------



## hollydolly

M Comes after L.. not N   @Pink Biz  ^^^^


----------



## Bretrick

*Please call today - Wanda Jackson





Q*


----------



## Tish

*Q*uiet Little Voices






*R*


----------



## timoc

"Right Said Fred" Bernard Cribbins​




*S*


----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Pepper

Taxman





U


----------



## Bretrick

Up Against The Wall - The Whitlams​




*V*


----------



## Trila

Bretrick said:


> *Go Now - The Moody Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H*


I love this song!   Thank you!!


----------



## Trila

The Voice - The Moody Blues





W


----------



## win231

X


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

From my neighbour...


----------



## Pam

I remember learning this in Sunday school!






A


----------



## Bretrick

*Autumn Leaves - Warren Williams (Australian)*






*B*


----------



## Pink Biz

Bo Diddley






C


----------



## Tish

*C*reep - Radiohead






*D*


----------



## hollydolly

E


----------



## win231

F


----------



## Pepper

For What It's Worth




Just click on 'watch on youtube'

G


----------



## Tish

*G*renade






*H*


----------



## Jackie23

I


----------



## Della

I'm So Hurt


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Japanese Boy - Aneka​




*K*


----------



## Pam

*L*


----------



## Bretrick

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins​




*M*


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> N


Love this song


----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> Love this song


yes so do I, it was one of the first records I ever bought back in the day, and I still have that 45 to this day in the attic..


----------



## Bretrick

*Night Fever - Bee Gees





O*


----------



## hollydolly

I know it's a small thing but I wish the OP would fix the spelling mistake in the title of this thread..


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> I know it's a small thing but I wish the OP would fix the spelling mistake in the title of this thread..


I never even noticed


----------



## timoc

The Pied Pipers: Once in a While​




*P*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Q


----------



## Pinky

R


----------



## Pepper

Revolution





S


----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Pepper

Till There Was You





U


----------



## Tish

*
V*


----------



## Trila

Viva LasVegas- Elvis Presley





W


----------



## Pam

X/Y


----------



## timoc

FRANK SINATRA - YOU'LL NEVER KNOW​




*Z*


----------



## Bretrick

Zimbabwe - Bob Marley​




*A*


----------



## Pepper

All Alone Am I





B


----------



## hollydolly

C


----------



## Pinky

D


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Paco Dennis

G


----------



## Pepper

Goodbye Joe





H


----------



## Paco Dennis

I


----------



## Pepper

(Was this done already @Bretrick?  If so, by me?)
In A Gadda Da Vida





J


----------



## Tish

Jealous Guy






*K*


----------



## Pinky

L


----------



## hollydolly

M


----------



## timoc

Connee Boswell -- Maybe (1958)​




*N*


----------



## Mizmo

beautifully sung...music actually composed by Chopin






*O*


----------



## Pinky

P


----------



## Bretrick

Pepper said:


> (Was this done already @Bretrick?  If so, by me?)
> In A Gadda Da Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


No idea. I have not listed this forum as yet.
I have listed - The Place is in the song.
I am in the process of listing - Songs that ask a Question.
Alphabet songs are over one thousand, too many to list.


----------



## Tish

R


----------



## hollydolly

S


----------



## Pam

T


----------



## Pepper

Turn Turn Turn





U


----------



## Paco Dennis

V


----------



## Paco Dennis

W


----------



## Patek24

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly

Z /A


----------



## Tish

A


----------



## Pepper

Addicted to Love





B


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## timoc

Maurice Chevalier & Frank Sinatra - C' est Magnifique​




*D*


----------



## Tish

*E*


----------



## Pepper

Every Breath You Take





F


----------



## Trila

Favorite Song - Tobbymac (& Jamie Grace)





G


----------



## Patek24

H


----------



## timoc

Billie Holiday - How Deep Is The Ocean (How High Is The Sky)​



*J*


----------



## Paco Dennis

K


----------



## Pinky

L


----------



## Pinky

M


----------



## Paco Dennis

N


----------



## Sassycakes

O


----------



## hollydolly

P


----------



## Pepper

Palisades Park





Q


----------



## Paco Dennis

R


----------



## Tish

S


----------



## Pam

*T*


----------



## timoc

Al Bowlly - The Very Thought Of You​




*U*


----------



## Pam

*V*


----------



## Tish

*W*


----------



## Pepper

Wah Wah





X, etc.


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## Pam

Ya Mustapha....






*Z*


----------



## Tish

A


----------



## Bretrick

*ABC - The Jackson 5





B*


----------



## Trila

Big Bang Theory - Bare Naked Ladies
(AKA: The History of Everything)





C


----------



## Pam

*D*


----------



## Patricia

Paco Dennis said:


> Q


I love blues.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

_*E*_


----------



## Pepper

Everybody Must Get Stoned





F


----------



## Pinky

G


----------



## Pinky

H


----------



## Mizmo

*I*


----------



## JustBonee

J


----------



## Pink Biz

*K*


----------



## Tish

*L*


----------



## Patek24

M


----------



## Pam

*N*


----------



## Tish

*O*


----------



## Pepper

Ode to Billy Joe





P


----------



## Mizmo

Pretty Woman






Q


----------



## Patek24

R


----------



## Pinky

S


----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Patek24

U


----------



## Pam

*V*


----------



## timoc

Al Martino Volare 1976​




*W*


----------



## Pam

*X/Y*


----------



## timoc

*No X....*​Max Bygraves 'You Need Hands' 78 rpm Original Version​




*Z*


----------



## hollydolly

A


----------



## Tish

*B*


----------



## Sassycakes

Barbara Ann~The beach boys







C


----------



## Pepper

Can't Buy Me Love





D


----------



## Mizmo

Don't Go Breaking My Heart







E


----------



## hollydolly

F


----------



## Alligatorob

Five Foot Two, Eyes of Blue​




G


----------



## Jackie23

H


----------



## Pam

*I*


----------



## Tish

*J*


----------



## timoc

Tony Bennett - Just in Time​




*K*


----------



## Pam

*L*


----------



## Bretrick

*Lose Yourself to Dance - Daft Punk




*


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Pinky

O


----------



## Pinky

P


----------



## Pinky

Q/R


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## timoc

Return To Me Dean Martin Lyrics​




*S*


----------



## Pam

*T*


----------



## Alligatorob

*Tain't Nobody's Biz-ness if I Do





U*


----------



## JustBonee

*V*


----------



## Patek24

W


----------



## Pepper

Where Did Our Love Go





XYZ


----------



## Alligatorob

Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah​




*A*


----------



## Flarbalard

Ariel - Dean Friedman






B


----------



## Mizmo

Pam said:


> *T*


Love these old love songs...the words...nothing like them today !!


----------



## Mizmo

C


----------



## Tish

D


----------



## Patek24

E


----------



## Alligatorob

Everybody Loves My Baby​




*F*


----------



## Pink Biz

*G*


----------



## Pam

*H*


----------



## timoc

Hands Across The Table (1937) - Annette Hanshaw​




*I*


----------



## Pam

*J*


----------



## timoc

Jealousy (Remastered 2017)​




*K*


----------



## Tish

*L*


----------



## hollydolly

M


----------



## timoc

Doris Day - Move Over Darling​




*N*


----------



## Pepper

Nowhere Man





O


----------



## Alligatorob

Over the Rainbow​




*P*


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Alligatorob

Red Sails in the Sunset​



*
S*


----------



## timoc

Barbra Streisand - Somewhere​




*T*


----------



## Pinky

U


----------



## Pink Biz

*V*


----------



## Alligatorob

Violets for Your Furs​




*W*


----------



## Mizmo

What's New Pussycat






xyz


----------



## Tish

*Y/Z*


----------



## Mizmo

Tish said:


>


Love it...never did see the movie


----------



## Pinky

Z/A


----------



## Mizmo

You You You...real oldie







Z


----------



## Bretrick

Zoo Station - U2​




*A
*


----------



## Pam

*B*


----------



## Tish

Mizmo said:


> Love it...never did see the movie


Oh, that's a shame.


----------



## Tish

*C*


----------



## timoc

Canadian Sunset - sung by Andy Williams​




*D*


----------



## Pam

(The) Darktown Strutter's Ball






*E*


----------



## timoc

Malcolm Vaughan - Ev'ry Day Of My Life​



*F*


----------



## Tish

*G*


----------



## hollydolly

H


----------



## Pink Biz

Oops, I skipped H 






*J*


----------



## Tish

*K*


----------



## hollydolly

L


----------



## Bretrick

See the guy at 1.06 quickly turn away? Sprung 
Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar​




*M*


----------



## Pam

*N*


----------



## Bretrick

Johnny Cash was 25? here
*Next in Line - Johnny Cash and the Tennessee Two (Luther Perkins - Electric Guitar & Marshall Grant - Bass)





O*


----------



## Tish

*P*


----------



## timoc

*Q*


----------



## Bretrick

*Quarter to Three - Gary US Bonds





R*


----------



## hollydolly

S


----------



## timoc

So Tired - Russ Morgan​




*T*


----------



## Pam

*U*


----------



## Pepper

Under My Thumb





V


----------



## Paco Dennis

W


----------



## Paco Dennis

X


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## Paco Dennis

Z


----------



## Pam

*A*


----------



## Bretrick

*All of my Heart - ABC





B*


----------



## Tish

*C*


----------



## hollydolly

D


----------



## Tish

*
E*


----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Pepper

Fool on the Hill





G


----------



## JaniceM

Herman's Hermits


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23

K


----------



## Pam

L


----------



## Bretrick

Little Bitty Girl - Bobby Rydell​




*M*


----------



## timoc

Peggy Lee - Mr. Wonderful​




*N*


----------



## Tish

*N*


----------



## hollydolly

O


----------



## Pam

*P*


----------



## timoc

*Perfidia*





*Q*


----------



## Pepper

Quando Quando Quando





R


----------



## Tish

*S*


----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Bretrick

That's How The Whole Thing Started - Air Supply​




*U*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Trila

Vienna -Billy Joel





W


----------



## Pink Biz

X


----------



## Alligatorob

*X-Static Process*​*




Y/Z*


----------



## Pam

Z/A


----------



## timoc

*I like the song too. *





*A*


----------



## Paco Dennis

B


----------



## Paco Dennis

C


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish

*E*


----------



## hollydolly

F


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Bretrick

Great Speckled Bird - Roy Acuff​




*H*


----------



## timoc

Hit the Road to Dreamland​




*I*


----------



## Pinky

J


----------



## Patek24

K


----------



## Alligatorob

Lazy River


----------



## Alligatorob

Mack The Knife (the original) 'Die Moritat von Mackie Messer'​




*N*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz

Oh How Happy






P


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pam

R


----------



## Tish

*S*


----------



## Bretrick

Sweet Sweet Smile - The Carpenters​




*T*


----------



## hollydolly

U


----------



## Pam

V


----------



## timoc

Doris Day - Under A Blanket of Blue​


----------



## timoc

Slim Whitman - Vaya Con Dios (1960).​




*W*


----------



## Patek24

XYZ


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Pam

*A*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Pink Biz

*D*


----------



## Pepper

Dancin' in the Street (like this version better because it makes me laugh!)





E


----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Paco Dennis

G


----------



## Tish

*H*


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Pinky

J


----------



## Trila

Just Between You and Me -April Wine





K


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pam

M


----------



## Pink Biz

*N*


----------



## hollydolly

O


----------



## Pepper

Oh My Papa





P


----------



## Pam

Q


----------



## Pinky

R


----------



## Tish

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*T*


----------



## Trila

Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off -Joe Nichols





U


----------



## Paco Dennis

V


----------



## Paco Dennis

W


----------



## Tish

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pinky

Z/A


----------



## Bretrick

*Zeroes - David Bowie





A*


----------



## Trila

Always Somewhere -Scorpions





B


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pam

*D*


----------



## timoc

*E*


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## Ruthanne

For the Good Times-Al Green






G


----------



## Pepper

Glad All Over





H


----------



## Paco Dennis

I


----------



## Paco Dennis

J


----------



## Tish

*K*


----------



## hollydolly

L


----------



## Trila

Lovin, Touchin, Squeezin -Journey





M


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Pink Biz

*P*


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Pam

R


----------



## timoc

"Right Said Fred" Bernard Cribbins​




*S*


----------



## timoc

Andy Williams....... Somewhere..​



.​
*T*


----------



## Tish

U


----------



## Alligatorob

Unsquare Dance​




*X/Y/Z*


----------



## Sassycakes

No X for me so here is Y









Z


----------



## hollydolly

A


----------



## timoc

Ronnie Hilton - A Blossom Fell (1955)​




B


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Trila

Choo Choo Charlie





D


----------



## Pink Biz

*E*


----------



## Pam

*F*


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Pepper

Going to California





H


----------



## Pinky

I


----------



## Pinky

J


----------



## Sassycakes

k


----------



## Paco Dennis

L


----------



## Paco Dennis

M


----------



## timoc

Gordon MacRae Love is A Many Splendored Thing​





M


----------



## timoc

Miss Piggy - Never on Sunday​




*O*


----------



## Tish

P


----------



## timoc

Passing Strangers BILLY ECKSTINE & SARAH VAUGHAN(w/lyrics)​




*O*


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## hollydolly

S


----------



## Paco Dennis

T


----------



## Paco Dennis

U


----------



## Pinky

V


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Z/A


----------



## Paco Dennis

Pinky said:


> X/Y


Your post says video not available...what is the song maybe I can put it on.


----------



## Pepper

A

Arrivederci Roma





B


----------



## Tish

*A*


----------



## Pepper

A
See post 1,450


----------



## Mizmo

Born Free







C


----------



## Pinky

D


----------



## Pepper

Don't Go Breaking My Heart





E


----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Paco Dennis

G


----------



## Tish

H


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## timoc

Tony Bennett - I've Got the World on a String​




*J*


----------



## Pam

*K*


----------



## timoc

ABBA - Knowing Me, Knowing You​




L


----------



## Tish

*M*


----------



## Paco Dennis

N


----------



## Pepper

Norwegian Wood





O


----------



## timoc

ON THE SUNNY SIDE OF THE STREET ~ Jo Stafford & The Pied Pipers (1944)​




*P*


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## Bretrick

Quality Shoe - Mark Knopfler​




*R*


----------



## Trila

Redneck Yacht Club -Craig Morgan
*




S*


----------



## Bretrick

Stay There 'til I Get There - Lynne Anderson​




*T*


----------



## Pam

U


----------



## Tish

*V*


----------



## Pam

(The) *V*ery thought of you.






*W*


----------



## Paco Dennis

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Z/A


----------



## Tish

*A*


----------



## Pinky

B


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky

D


----------



## Alligatorob

Don't Fence Me In​




*E*


----------



## Pam

*F*


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Pepper

Gethsemane





H


----------



## Paco Dennis

I


----------



## Paco Dennis

J


----------



## timoc

Sarah Vaughan - Just Friends​



*K*


----------



## Jackie23

L


----------



## Bretrick

*Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold





M*


----------



## Tish

*N*


----------



## Patek24




----------



## timoc

Paul Robeson - Ol' Man River​




*P*


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## hollydolly

R


----------



## Pam

*S*


----------



## Bretrick

Same Old Places - Glen Campbell​




*T*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Twilight Zone - Golden Earring*






*U*


----------



## Sassycakes

V


----------



## timoc

Sassycakes said:


> V


One of the best songs ever, and the 'duet' with his daughter is superb.


----------



## timoc

Olivia Newton-John Easterling - Valentine​




*W*


----------



## Pepper

Walking in the Rain





X


----------



## Paco Dennis

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Z/A


----------



## Jackie23

B


----------



## Bretrick

Both Sides Now - Roger Whittaker​




*C*


----------



## Tish

*D*


----------



## Mizmo

*E*


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> *E*


Love the avatar, @Mizmo


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> B


Not available unfortunately..


----------



## hollydolly

of my all time faves

F


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> of my all time faves
> 
> F


For some reason the song is not showing? The link shows in the quotation box but not on the post itself.
Your post shows - of my all time favourites


----------



## Trila

God Made Girls - RaeLynn





H


----------



## MarkinPhx

I


----------



## Patek24

J


----------



## MarkinPhx

K


----------



## Bretrick

*Kansas City Star - Roger Miller





L*


----------



## Pam

*M*


----------



## Tish

*N*


----------



## Bretrick

*No Secrets - The Angels





O*


----------



## hollydolly

P


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## MarkinPhx

R


----------



## hollydolly

S


----------



## Paco Dennis

T


----------



## Paco Dennis

U


----------



## MarkinPhx

V


----------



## timoc

Where Are You?​




*X*


----------



## Bretrick

Bryan Ferry Mark Knopfler - Valentine​


----------



## MarkinPhx

Y


----------



## Pinky

Z


----------



## Trila

Zebras and Airplanes -Alicia Keys





A


----------



## Pepper

All You Need Is Love





B


----------



## Tish

*C*


----------



## Alligatorob

*Chitlins con Carne




D*


----------



## Mizmo

Darlin...





E


----------



## MarkinPhx

F


----------



## Flarbalard

Five Inch Knife -Jimmy Thackery





G


----------



## Trila

Games People Play -Allen Parsons Project





H


----------



## MarkinPhx

I


----------



## Pepper

I Call Your Name





J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## Pinky

L


----------



## Jackie23

M


----------



## Tish

N


----------



## MarkinPhx

O


----------



## Pink Biz

*P*


----------



## Bretrick

*Painter Man - Boney M





Q*


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## Tish

*
S*


----------



## timoc

Stella by Starlight​




*T*


----------



## Pam

*U*


----------



## Flarbalard

Usos  -- Bon Bon Vivant




V


----------



## hollydolly

W


----------



## Pinky

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Z/A


----------



## Paco Dennis

B


----------



## Tish

*C*


----------



## Pink Biz

*D*


----------



## Bretrick

66 years after the *Titanic* sank, *Australian* band - *Flash and the Pan* - featuring *Harry Vanda* and *George Young* of *The Easybeats* fame, (*Friday on my Mind*), released a tribute song, *And the band played on - Down among the dead men.*
Failed to chart, failed to impress scribes at the time.
Now recognised as a great song by a great band.
Vanda and* Young* produced the early *AC/DC* albums, two members were George's brothers - *Angus* and *Malcolm Young*.
Vanda and Young also wrote and produced the *John Paul Young* international hit *Love is in the Air.*
Down Among The Dead Men - Flash and the Pan​


----------



## Tish

Bretrick said:


> 66 years after the *Titanic* sank, *Australian* band - *Flash and the Pan* - featuring *Harry Vanda* and *George Young* of *The Easybeats* fame, (*Friday on my Mind*), released a tribute song, *And the band played on - Down among the dead men.*
> Failed to chart, failed to impress scribes at the time.
> Now recognised as a great song by a great band.
> Vanda and* Young* produced the early *AC/DC* albums, two members were George's brothers - *Angus* and *Malcolm Young*.
> Vanda and Young also wrote and produced the *John Paul Young* international hit *Love is in the Air.*
> Down Among The Dead Men - Flash and the Pan​


Fascinating!






*F*


----------



## Bretrick

"*Fat*" is a song by "Weird Al" Yancovic. It is a parody of "Bad" by Michael Jackson.
The video won a Grammy Award for the Best Concept Music Video in 1988
When performing in concert, Yankovic wears a costume that makes his body appear pudgy, along with a mask that makes his face look fat.
The circumference of the fat suit was 111 inches. Latex bladders were glued to Yankovic's face, along with similar air pockets through his clothes.
*Fat - "Weird Al Yankovic"*





*G*


----------



## Pinky

H


----------



## Flarbalard

Hallelujah - Spencer Bohren






I


----------



## Flarbalard

In The Absence Of The Sacred - Spencer Bohren




J


----------



## Paco Dennis

K


----------



## Paco Dennis

L


----------



## Bretrick

Love Is Everywhere - The Whitlams​




*M*


----------



## Pam

*N*


----------



## Tish

*O*


----------



## Sassycakes

P


----------



## Bretrick

*Paloma Blanca - George Baker Selection





Q*


----------



## Sassycakes

R


----------



## Trila

Red Rubber Ball  -The Cyrkle





S


----------



## Bretrick

*Slippin' Away - Bellamy Brothers





T*


----------



## Pam

*U*


----------



## Tish

V


----------



## Paco Dennis

W


----------



## Paco Dennis

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Y*


----------



## Mizmo

Vintage Trailer







*Z*


----------



## Pinky

A


----------



## Tish

*B*


----------



## Trila

Biscuits -Kacey Musgraves





C


----------



## MarkinPhx

D


----------



## Pam

*E*


----------



## MarciKS

F


----------



## Tish

*
G*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Grey Cloudy Lies Lyrics​[Verse 1]
And I thought to close my mouth
With a padlock on the night
Leave the battlefield behind
Stay out the fight
Not lose my sight

[Verse 2]
Now I only want to be
With no pistol at my brain
But at times it gets so lonely
Could go insane
Could lose my aim
[Verse 3]
Now I only want to live
With no teardrops in my eyes
But at times it feels like no chance
No clear blue skies
Grey cloudy lies

[Outro]
No clear blue skies
Grey cloudy lies

H


----------



## Paco Dennis

I


----------



## Tish

*J*


----------



## MarkinPhx

K


----------



## Trila

Just Between You and Me -April Wine





K


----------



## Tish

L


----------



## Pam

M


----------



## Bretrick

My Old Man - John Denver​




*N*


----------



## hollydolly

O


----------



## timoc

Out Of This World​




*P*


----------



## Pepper

Poverty Train





Q


----------



## Pink Biz

*R*


----------



## Sassycakes

S


----------



## -Oy-

T


----------



## Tish

U


----------



## Pam

Until it's time for you to go






*V*


----------



## -Oy-

W


----------



## Pepper

Western Wind





X


----------



## JustBonee

Y


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

AND I LOVE YOU SO - (PERRY COMO / Lyrics)​




*B*


----------



## hollydolly

C


----------



## Trila

Chicken Fried -Zac Brown Band





D


----------



## -Oy-

E


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## Pam

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz

*H*


----------



## Pepper

Heat Wave





I


----------



## Paco Dennis

J


----------



## Paco Dennis

K


----------



## timoc

Killing Me Softly With His Song | Roberta Flack | Lyrics​





*L *


----------



## hollydolly

M


----------



## Sassycakes

N


----------



## Patek24

O


----------



## Tish

*P*


----------



## Patek24

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis

R


----------



## Paco Dennis

S


----------



## Tish

*T*


----------



## timoc

To All The Girls I've Loved Before by Willie Nelson and Julio Iglesias -1984 (with lyrics)​
Let me tell you, there haven't been that many, maybe 15 or so. 






*U*


----------



## Bretrick

Umbrella Day - Smokie​




*V*


----------



## Mizmo

Volare







W


----------



## Pam

X/Y


----------



## timoc

You're The 1 That I Want​




*Z*


----------



## Bretrick

*Zorro's Ascent - Alice Cooper





A*


----------



## Pepper

All of Me





B


----------



## Sassycakes

BEGIN THE BEGUINE








c


----------



## Mizmo

CAMELOT






D


----------



## Paco Dennis

E


----------



## timoc

Don't Blame Me​




*E*


----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Pinky

G


----------



## Tish

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz

*I*


----------



## Flarbalard

I Feel Like Love - Blue Man Group & Venus Hum




J


----------



## -Oy-

K


----------



## Flarbalard

Kyrie Eleison  - The Electric Prunes  from the Easy Rider soundtrack




L


----------



## Tish

*M*


----------



## timoc

Tony Bennett, k.d. lang - Moonglow​




*N*


----------



## Pinky

O


----------



## Trila

Open Arms -Journey





P


----------



## Pink Biz

*Q*


----------



## timoc

Quando, quando, quando​




*R*


----------



## Pam

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*T*


----------



## Trila

There's a Kind of a Hush -Herman's Hermits





U


----------



## Pam

*V*


----------



## Tish

*W*


----------



## timoc

Wee Small Hours Of The Morning​




*X*


----------



## Tish

*
Y*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Z/A


----------



## timoc

Emilia Mitiku - Zou Bisou Bisou​





*A*


----------



## MarkinPhx

B


----------



## MarkinPhx

C


----------



## Paco Dennis

D


----------



## Paco Dennis

E


----------



## MarkinPhx

F


----------



## Jackie23

G


----------



## Tish

H


----------



## MarkinPhx

I


----------



## MarkinPhx

J


----------



## timoc

Jerry Vale Exclusive "Have You Looked Into Your Heart"​




*J*


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## hollydolly

L


----------



## timoc

Let's Fly Away​





*M*


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Pinky

O


----------



## MarkinPhx

P


----------



## Patek24

Q


----------



## MarkinPhx

R


----------



## Patek24

S


----------



## MarkinPhx

T


----------



## Patek24

U


----------



## MarkinPhx

V


----------



## Tish

*W*


----------



## MarkinPhx

Local legend from the 70s and 80s






X


----------



## Trila

X Marks the Spot -Coldplay





Y


----------



## Tish

*Z/A*


----------



## Bretrick

Zulu - Blink 182​




*A*


----------



## Trila

American Woman -The Guess Who





B


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## Tish

*D*


----------



## Bretrick

*Don't it make my brown eyes blue? - Crystal Gayle





E
*


----------



## timoc

Ella Fitzgerald Ev'ry time we say goodbye (with lyrics)​




*F*


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Tish

*H*


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## Patek24

J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## MarkinPhx

L


----------



## Pinky

M


----------



## MarkinPhx

N


----------



## Trila

One Night Love Affair -Bryan Adams





P


----------



## Patek24

Q


----------



## MarkinPhx

R


----------



## Flarbalard

Roundabout - Yes


----------



## Flarbalard

Save The Bones For Henry Jones - Danny Barker




T


----------



## MarkinPhx

u


----------



## Tish

*V*


----------



## Paco Dennis

W


----------



## Paco Dennis

X/Y


----------



## Pinky

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly

B


----------



## Patek24

C


----------



## MarkinPhx

D


----------



## Patek24

E


----------



## MarkinPhx

F


----------



## Patek24

G


----------



## MarkinPhx

H


----------



## Flarbalard

Highway Star - Deep Purple





I


----------



## Tish

*J*


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## Patek24

L


----------



## MarkinPhx

M


----------



## MarkinPhx

N


----------



## Trila

New Light - John Mayer





O


----------



## Tish

P


----------



## MarkinPhx

Q


----------



## timoc

Quiet Nights Of Quiet Stars​





*R*


----------



## Pinky

S


----------



## Jackie23

T


----------



## Pam

*U*


----------



## Patek24

V


----------



## Paco Dennis

W


----------



## Paco Dennis

X/Y


----------



## Patek24

Z


----------



## MarkinPhx

A


----------



## Tish

*B*


----------



## MarkinPhx

C


----------



## Trila

Caught Up In You -38 Special





D


----------



## MarkinPhx

E


----------



## Pepper

Eli's Comin'





F


----------



## Pinky

G


----------



## MarkinPhx

H


----------



## Paco Dennis

Grow old along with me
The best is yet to be
When our time has come
We will be as one
God bless our love
God bless our love
Grow old along with me
Two branches of one tree
Face the setting sun
When the day is done
God bless our love
God bless our love
Spending our lives together
Man and wife together
World without end
World without end
Grow old along with me
Whatever fate decrees
We will see it through
For our love is true
God bless our love
God bless our love


----------



## MarkinPhx

I


----------



## Paco Dennis

I


----------



## Paco Dennis

J


----------



## MarkinPhx

K


----------



## Tish

*L*


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> S


A bit modern for this old fella, Pinky, but I did enjoy it, thank you.


----------



## timoc

Pam said:


> *U*


Absolutely, 'Class', ta, Pam.


----------



## timoc

85 today, I must be getting really old because I don't recognise many of the postings above.
I'm sure they are super songs for the members who posted them, but I'm a really old fashioned dinosaur with tastes in music hailing further back in time.  I'll try to get myself modernised.


----------



## timoc

LENA HORNE Sings Love Me or Leave Me​




*M*


----------



## MarkinPhx

N


----------



## MarkinPhx

timoc said:


> 85 today, I must be getting really old because I don't recognise many of the postings above.
> I'm sure they are super songs for the members who posted them, but I'm a really old fashioned dinosaur with tastes in music hailing further back in time.  I'll try to get myself modernised.


Your taste in music is timeless and I enjoy all the music that you do post.


----------



## Bretrick

Not Another Heart Song - Tom Jones​




*O*


----------



## MarkinPhx

P


----------



## Mizmo

Q


----------



## Bretrick

*Queen Bee - Barbra Streisand and the Oreos





R*


----------



## Trila

Rewrite the Stars -from The Greatest Showman





T


----------



## MarkinPhx

U


----------



## Pam

*V*


----------



## Tish

*W*


----------



## hollydolly

X/y


----------



## MarkinPhx

Y


----------



## Pinky

Z/A


----------



## MarkinPhx

A


----------



## Pinky

B


----------



## Paco Dennis

C


----------



## MarkinPhx

D


----------



## Paco Dennis

D


----------



## Sassycakes

E


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## MarkinPhx

G


----------



## Trila

Groovy Kind of Love -The Mindbenders





H


----------



## Bretrick

Have I Stayed Away Too Long? - Bobby Bare​




*I*


----------



## Tish

*J*


----------



## timoc

Frankie Laine Jezebel​




*K*


----------



## Tish

*
L*


----------



## hollydolly

M


----------



## Mizmo

*N*


----------



## MarkinPhx

O


----------



## Jackie23

P


----------



## MarkinPhx

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis

R


----------



## Paco Dennis

S


----------



## Sassycakes

T


----------



## Tish

*U*


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## MarkinPhx

W


----------



## Pinky

X/Y


----------



## MarkinPhx

Z/A


----------



## Pinky

B


----------



## MarkinPhx

C


----------



## Trila

Can't Fight This Feeling -REO Speedwagon





D


----------



## Pam

*E*


----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Paco Dennis

G


----------



## Tish

*H*


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## MarkinPhx

J


----------



## MarkinPhx

K


----------



## Trila

King Of The Road -Roger Miller





L


----------



## Pam

*M*


----------



## Tish

*N*


----------



## timoc

No Fool Like an Old Fool​




*M*


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Pinky

O


----------



## hollydolly

P


----------



## timoc

Please Help Me I'm Falling by Hank Locklin - 1960 (with lyrics)​




*Q*


----------



## hollydolly

R


----------



## Pink Biz

*S*


----------



## Tish

*T*


----------



## timoc

TRY TO REMEMBER The Brothers Four​




*U*


----------



## Mizmo

Good fun








*V*


----------



## hollydolly

W


----------



## Trila

Where the Boys Are -Connie Francis





X


----------



## Tish

*Y/Z*


----------



## hollydolly

Z/A


----------



## Pinky

B


----------



## Paco Dennis

C


----------



## Paco Dennis

D


----------



## Pinky

E


----------



## MarkinPhx

F


----------



## Jackie23

G


----------



## Trila

Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd​




H


----------



## Mizmo

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz

*J*


----------



## Pinky

K


----------



## Paco Dennis

j


----------



## Paco Dennis

L


----------



## Tish

M


----------



## hollydolly

Misty Blue - Dorothy Moore

N


----------



## Pinky

O


----------



## Paco Dennis

P


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## Paco Dennis

S


----------



## Pam

*T*


----------



## hollydolly

U


----------



## Tish

*V*


----------



## Pinky

W


----------



## Pam

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Z*


----------



## Pinky

A


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> Misty Blue - Dorothy Moore
> 
> N


----------



## Paco Dennis

A


----------



## Paco Dennis

B


----------



## Mizmo

C


----------



## Pepper

Corrine Corrina





D


----------



## hollydolly

E


----------



## Sassycakes

F


----------



## Tish

*G*


----------



## MarkinPhx

H


----------



## Trila

Happy Together -The Turtles





I


----------



## Pam

*J*


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## Tish

*L*


----------



## Patek24

M


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## MarkinPhx

O


----------



## MarkinPhx

P


----------



## Pinky

Q/R


----------



## Paco Dennis

S


----------



## Pepper

Shout





T


----------



## Pinky

U


----------



## Tish

*V*


----------



## hollydolly

W


----------



## MarkinPhx

X


----------



## Flarbalard

X-Ray Dog - The Vision




Will only play if you go directly to Youtube.
Does it count?


----------



## Flarbalard

You Can Eat My Poussiere - Rosie Ledet





Z


----------



## Patek24

A


----------



## Tish

*B*


----------



## MarkinPhx

C


----------



## Pink Biz

*D*


----------



## Trila

Daddy's Girl - Red Sovine





E


----------



## MarkinPhx

F


----------



## Pam

G


----------



## MarkinPhx

H


----------



## Paco Dennis

I


----------



## Pink Biz

*J*


----------



## timoc

*K*


----------



## hollydolly

L


----------



## MarkinPhx

M


----------



## Pinky

N


----------



## Pink Biz

*O*


----------



## MarkinPhx

P


----------



## timoc

Pharaoh's Daughter-In-Law​





*Q*


----------



## Pink Biz

^^^ video not available






*R*


----------



## Tish

S


----------



## Paco Dennis

T


----------



## MarkinPhx

U


----------



## Pink Biz

*V*


----------



## Bretrick

Valentine Stones - Duran Duran​




*W*


----------



## Pink Biz

*X/Y*


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## MarkinPhx

Z


----------



## timoc

Zou Bisou Bisou (MAD MEN song) – Avalon Jazz Band​




*A*


----------



## Tish

*
C*


----------



## Pepper

Can't Buy Me Love





D


----------



## Patek24

E


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## Pinky

G


----------



## MarkinPhx

Great White North





H


----------



## Patek24

I


----------



## Pam

*J*


----------



## Tish

*K*


----------



## timoc

'KISS ME AGAIN' sung by teenager SUSANNA FOSTER​



*L*


----------



## Trila

Lonely -Justin Bieber and Benny Blonco





M


----------



## Pinky

N


----------



## Paco Dennis

O


----------



## Paco Dennis

P


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## timoc

Bobby Darin - Quarter To Nine​


----------



## Pepper

Remember Then





S


----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Tish

*U*


----------



## MarkinPhx

v


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Patek24

XYZ


----------



## timoc

WALK IN LOVE/MANHATTAN TRANSFER WITH LAUREL MASSÉ.​




X/Y


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## Trila

You Give Love a Bad Name -Bon Jovi





Z


----------



## MarkinPhx

A


----------



## Tish

*
B*


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## timoc

petula clark .... call me​




*D*


----------



## Jackie23

E


----------



## Pepper

Earth Angel





F


----------



## Pinky

G


----------



## Paco Dennis

H


----------



## Tish

*I*


----------



## Patek24

J


----------



## Tish

*K*


----------



## Patek24

L


----------



## Pink Biz

*M*


----------



## MarkinPhx

N


----------



## Pam

*O*


----------



## Tish

*P*


----------



## Trila

Photographs and Memories -Jim Croce





Q


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*U*


----------



## Jackie23

V


----------



## Tish

*W*


----------



## timoc

Anthony Newley Why​




*X*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz

_




A_


----------



## timoc

Ronnie Hilton - A Blossom Fell (1955)​




*B*


----------



## Tish

*C*


----------



## Pepper

California Dreaming





D


----------



## Paco Dennis

E


----------



## MarkinPhx

F


----------



## Pinky

G


----------



## MarkinPhx

H


----------



## Pink Biz

*I*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky

K


----------



## hollydolly

L


----------



## MarkinPhx

M


----------



## Pink Biz

N


----------



## MarkinPhx

O


----------



## Pepper

Only the Lonely





P


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## No1 Toffee

"Quando,Quando,Quando

R


----------



## Tish

*S*


----------



## MarkinPhx

T


----------



## timoc

Perry Como “Temptation”​




*U*


----------



## Pinky

V


----------



## MarkinPhx

W


----------



## timoc

Vera Lynn - Wish Me Luck As You Wave Me Goodbye​




*X*


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx

Z


----------



## Pink Biz

*A*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

One of their earliest releases.




@Pecos @Paco Dennis @palides2021 @dobielvr @Pinky
@Pink Biz  I see we were posting at the same time.   

*A*


----------



## timoc

"A Very Precious Love" - Doris Day​




*B*


----------



## Pinky

C


----------



## Patek24

D


----------



## No1 Toffee

PAUL ANKA -  DIANA​


​E​


----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Tish

*
G*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

*H*


----------



## MarkinPhx

I


----------



## Patek24

J


----------



## Lucky

K


----------



## Tish

*L*


----------



## Patek24

Marlena Shaw...one of Jazz's most amazing voices....lovely.  Blue Note Records.

M


----------



## Tish

*N*


----------



## timoc

Never, Never, Never (lyrics) by Shirley Bassey​




*O*


----------



## MarkinPhx

OVER THERE





P


----------



## Lucky

Q


----------



## Pam

*R*


----------



## timoc

PAT BOONE - REMEMBER YOU'RE MINE​




*S*


----------



## No1 Toffee

Rod Stewart – Sailing - with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra -  GENERAL CARGO SHIP ,Teignmouth Bay ,Devon ,England ----- One of my own vids  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


T


----------



## Pepper

Thank You





U


----------



## timoc

Underneath The Arches - Flanagan And Allen​




*V*


----------



## MarkinPhx

W


----------



## Tish

X/Y/Z


----------



## timoc

Andy Williams - Yesterday When I Was Young(Lyrics)​




*Z/A*


----------



## Lucky

A


----------



## MarkinPhx

B


----------



## Pam

*C*


----------



## timoc

FRANK SINATRA - CALL ME​




*D*


----------



## No1 Toffee

The Police - De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da​





E


----------



## MarkinPhx

F


----------



## Tish

*G*


----------



## MarkinPhx

H


----------



## timoc

Hello Young Lovers: The King and I : Deborah Kerr​




*I*


----------



## Patek24

J


----------



## Lucky

Just the two of us...







K


----------



## MarkinPhx

L


----------



## Tish

*M*


----------



## Pinky

M


----------



## MarkinPhx

N


----------



## Patek24

O


----------



## No1 Toffee

David Bowie - Oh! You Pretty Things​P


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## MarkinPhx

R


----------



## timoc

Ramblin' Rose - Nat King Cole​




*S*


----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Jackie23

U


----------



## Sassycakes

Under the Boardwalk !Oh, the memories!









V


----------



## Lucky

W


----------



## Tish

*X*


----------



## No1 Toffee

ELO - Xanadu​Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Z/A


----------



## Tish

*A*


----------



## Pepper

A Certain Smile





B


----------



## MarkinPhx

C


----------



## Pam

*D*


----------



## No1 Toffee

Olly Murs - Dear Darlin'​E


----------



## Sassycakes

F


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Tish

*
H*


----------



## Sassycakes

I


----------



## MarkinPhx

J


----------



## Sassycakes

K


----------



## Pink Biz

L


----------



## Lucky

M


----------



## Pam

*N*


----------



## Bretrick

Nothing But You - Cold Chisel​




*O*


----------



## Tish

*P*


----------



## Bretrick

*Professional Widow - Tori Amos





Q*


----------



## Pepper

Quest for Fire





R


----------



## Bretrick

Rush, Rush - Paula Abdul​




*S*


----------



## Pinky

T


----------



## Bretrick

Try Again - Aaliyah​




*U*


----------



## No1 Toffee

Showaddywaddy - Under The Moon Of Love​V


----------



## Bretrick

Venus as a Boy - Bjork​




*W*


----------



## Tish

*
X*


----------



## No1 Toffee

Y


----------



## Pam

*Z*


----------



## Tish

*A*


----------



## Pinky

B


----------



## MarkinPhx

C


----------



## Tish

*D*


----------



## MarkinPhx

E


----------



## Jackie23

F


----------



## Lucky

F??







G


----------



## Bretrick

Gee Baby, Ain't I Good To You - The (Nat) King Cole Trio​




*H*


----------



## Tish

*I*


----------



## Bretrick

If You Leave Me, can I come Too? - Mental as Anything​




*J*


----------



## Pam

*K*


----------



## Bretrick

Kansas City - Trini Lopez​




*L*


----------



## timoc

Bobby Darin - Lost Love​




*M*


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Bretrick

New World In The Morning - Roger Whittaker​




*O*


----------



## Pinky

P


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## Paco Dennis

R


----------



## Tish

*S*


----------



## Purwell

T


----------



## Jackie23

U


----------



## timoc

Under A Blanket Of Blue (1933) - Connee Boswell​




*V*


----------



## hollydolly

W


----------



## Trila

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi





*X*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Y


----------



## Tish

*Z*


----------



## Lucky

A


----------



## Pam

*B*


----------



## No1 Toffee

Rod Stewart - Blondes (Have More Fun)​C


----------



## Pam

*D*


----------



## No1 Toffee

Don’t Walk Away - ELO - Xanadu (Baker Family Cover)​E


----------



## Paco Dennis

F


----------



## Tish

*G*


----------



## MarkinPhx

H


----------



## timoc

Hands Across The Table (1937) - Annette Hanshaw​





*I*


----------



## Jackie23

J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## timoc

Frankie Vaughan - Kisses Sweeter Than Wine​




*L*


----------



## Pam

*M*


----------



## MarkinPhx

N


----------



## No1 Toffee

Bee Gees - Night Fever (Slim, John Travolta)​O


----------



## hollydolly

P


----------



## Pinky

Q/R


----------



## timoc

RONNIE CARROLL - ROSES ARE RED​


----------



## Paco Dennis

T


----------



## Tish

*U*


----------



## MarkinPhx

V


----------



## hollydolly

W


----------



## Paco Dennis

Y


----------



## timoc

Z​Frank Sinatra- You make me feel so young​


----------



## Tish

*A*


----------



## hollydolly

B


----------



## Lucky

C


----------



## Pam

D


----------



## Tish

*E*


----------



## timoc

F​ETERNALLY - (Sarah Vaughan / Lyrics)​


----------



## No1 Toffee

ELO - Four Little Diamonds​G


----------



## Tish

*H*


----------



## Lucky

I


----------



## -Oy-

J


----------



## No1 Toffee

ELO - Just For Love​K


----------



## -Oy-

L


----------



## Tish

*M*


----------



## -Oy-

N


----------



## Lucky

O


----------



## Pam

P


----------



## No1 Toffee

Stacey Kent - Quiet nights of quiet stars​
R


----------



## timoc

S​Tony Bennett - Return To Me (Regresa a Mí) (from Viva Duets)​


----------



## hollydolly

T


----------



## Tish

*U*


----------



## Pink Biz

*V*


----------



## Tish

*W*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Y


----------



## No1 Toffee

Christie ---- Yellow River​Z


----------



## Tish

*A*


----------



## No1 Toffee

The Beatles - And Your Bird Can Sing​B


----------



## timoc

C​​Because You're Mine​


----------



## Tish

*D*


----------



## Lucky

E


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## timoc

Peggy Lee - Goody Goody​




*H*


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## MarkinPhx

Into The Great Wide Open 






J


----------



## Paco Dennis

K


----------



## Pinky

L


----------



## MarkinPhx

M


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## MarkinPhx

O


----------



## Jackie23

P


----------



## No1 Toffee

Morrissey - Please, Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want​Q


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## Pam

S


----------



## timoc

Sophie Tucker - Some Of These Days (1927)​




*T*


----------



## Tish

*U*


----------



## No1 Toffee

Billy Joel - Vienna​W


----------



## Tish

*X/Y/Z*


----------



## No1 Toffee

Rush - Xanadu​Y


----------



## Tish

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly

B


----------



## Pink Biz

*C*


----------



## Tish

*D*


----------



## Jackie23

E


----------



## hollydolly

F


----------



## Farrah Nuff

G


----------



## Jackie23

H


----------



## Pink Biz

*I*


----------



## win231

J


----------



## Farrah Nuff

K


----------



## Paco Dennis

L


----------



## Tish

*M*


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## Pink Biz

*O*


----------



## Tish

*
P*


----------



## Pam

Q


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## MarkinPhx

S


----------



## hollydolly

T






U


----------



## Tish

*V*


----------



## Pink Biz

*W*


----------



## MarkinPhx

X


----------



## Pink Biz

*Y*


----------



## Pam

Z


----------



## Pink Biz

*A*


----------



## Paco Dennis

B


----------



## Tish

*C*


----------



## hollydolly

D


----------



## Trila

*E*


----------



## Pam

F


----------



## Tish

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz

*H*


----------



## Tish

*I*


----------



## timoc

Frank Ifield - I Remember You​




*J*


----------



## MarkinPhx

k


----------



## No1 Toffee

OASIS - Keep The Dream Alive​J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## Tish

*L*


----------



## timoc

Matt Monro - Love Is a Many Splendored Thing​




*M*


----------



## -Oy-

N


----------



## MarkinPhx

O


----------



## timoc

Kiri te Kanawa - O mio babbino caro - Puccini​




*P*


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish

*R






S*


----------



## Trila

*T*


----------



## MarkinPhx

U


----------



## Pink Biz

_




*V*_


----------



## Sassycakes

W


----------



## hollydolly

X


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## Alligatorob

*A*


----------



## MarkinPhx

B


----------



## Pam

C


----------



## Pink Biz

D


----------



## timoc

"Don't Blame Me" Nat King Cole​




*E*


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## timoc

Dinah Washington - For All We Know​




*G*


----------



## Tish

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz

*I*


----------



## timoc

I Only Have Eyes for You​





*J*


----------



## Pink Biz

*K*


----------



## Tish

*L*


----------



## Pam

M


----------



## hollydolly

N


----------



## timoc

Frank Sinatra & Sammy Davis Jr - Me and My Shadow (live)​


----------



## timoc

No One But You (1954) - Billy Eckstine​




*O*


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pink Biz

*Q*


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## timoc

Janey Kirk - Remember your mine​




*S*


----------



## Tish

*T*


----------



## Pam

U


----------



## -Oy-

V


----------



## hollydolly

W


----------



## -Oy-

X


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly

Z


----------



## -Oy-

A


----------



## Jackie23

B


----------



## MarkinPhx

C


----------



## Pam

D


----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-

F


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## -Oy-

H


----------



## Pink Biz

_*I*_


----------



## Tish

*J*


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## timoc

Killing Me Softly With His Song | Roberta Flack | Lyrics​




*L*


----------



## Pink Biz

*M*


----------



## -Oy-

N


----------



## Pam

O


----------



## timoc

The Platters - Only You 1955​




*P*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Q*


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## MarkinPhx

S


----------



## timoc

​Perry Como Something​




*T*


----------



## Jackie23

U


----------



## MarkinPhx

U


----------



## MarkinPhx

V


----------



## Pam

W


----------



## Tish

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz

*Y*


----------



## Tish

*Z/A*


----------



## timoc

​AND I LOVE YOU SO - (PERRY COMO / Lyrics)​




*B*


----------



## Pam

C


----------



## Pink Biz

*D*


----------



## timoc

Don't Blame Me​




*E*


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## Jackie23

G


----------



## hollydolly

H


----------



## Jackie23

I


----------



## Tish

*J*


----------



## timoc

JUST ANOTHER WOMAN IN LOVE.... ANNE MURRAY​




*K*


----------



## Jackie23

L


----------



## Pink Biz

*M*


----------



## Tish

*N*


----------



## timoc

JO STAFFORD - No Other Love（1950）with lyrics​




*O*


----------



## Tish

*P*


----------



## Pam

Q


----------



## timoc

Quicksilver (1950) - Doris Day​




*R*


----------



## hollydolly

S


----------



## timoc

Stupid Cupid - Connie Francis 1958​




*T*


----------



## MarkinPhx

U


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## timoc

ABBA - Voulez-Vous (Lyric Video)​



*W*


----------



## Pink Biz

*X*


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## Pam

Z/A


----------



## timoc

Nat King Cole - A Blossom Fell​




*B*


----------



## hollydolly

C


----------



## No1 Toffee

Unit 4 + 2  ---- 'Concrete And Clay'​D.


----------



## Tish

*E*


----------



## hollydolly

F


----------



## MarkinPhx

G


----------



## Pam

H


----------



## Jackie23

I


----------



## Pink Biz

*J*


----------



## Tish

*K*


----------



## MarkinPhx

L


----------



## Pam

M


----------



## Tish

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz

*O*


----------



## Trila

*P*


----------



## Tish

*Q*


----------



## timoc

Bobby Darin - Quarter To Nine​




*R*


----------



## Pink Biz

*S*


----------



## timoc

SOME ENCHANTED EVENING - (Lyrics)​




*T*


----------



## Tish

*U*


----------



## timoc

Stephen Sanchez - Until I Found You​




*V*


----------



## Pink Biz

*W*


----------



## Tish

*X/Y/Z*


----------



## MarkinPhx

Y


----------



## Tish

Z


----------



## Pam

A


----------



## hollydolly

B


----------



## Tish

C


----------



## MarkinPhx

D


----------



## hollydolly

E


----------



## Pam

F


----------



## hollydolly

G


----------



## Tish

H


----------



## Pink Biz

_*I*_


----------



## MarkinPhx

J


----------



## hollydolly

K


----------



## Pink Biz

L


----------



## Tish

*M*


----------



## MarkinPhx

N


----------



## Pink Biz

*O*


----------



## Tish

*P*


----------



## Pam

Q


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## Jackie23

S


----------



## timoc




----------



## Farrah Nuff

U


----------



## Tish

*V*


----------



## Magna-Carta

*W*


----------



## Tish

*X/Y/Z*


----------



## hollydolly

Z


----------



## MarkinPhx

A


----------



## Tish

*B*


----------



## MarkinPhx

C


----------



## Tish

*D*


----------



## Magna-Carta

Dancing On The Ceiling -- Lionel Richie​





*E*


----------



## Pink Biz

*F*


----------



## Tish

*G*


----------



## -Oy-

H


----------



## Magna-Carta

He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother - The Hollies​





I


----------



## hollydolly

J


----------



## MarkinPhx

K


----------



## Magna-Carta

Keep On Loving You -- REO Speedwagon​





L


----------



## Tish

*M*


----------



## Magna-Carta

More Than A Feeling -- Boston​




N


----------



## Tish

*O*


----------



## timoc

Shirley Temple - On The Good Ship Lollipop​




*P*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Q*


----------



## MarkinPhx

R


----------



## timoc

The Bachelors – Ramona (1968)​




*S*


----------



## MarkinPhx

T


----------



## Magna-Carta

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Any More - Walker Brothers​





U


----------



## MarkinPhx

V


----------



## Tish

*W*


----------



## hollydolly

X


----------



## Tish

*
Y/Z*


----------



## hollydolly

Z


----------



## timoc

Judy Garland Stereo - Zing! Went the Strings of My Heart​




*A*


----------



## MarkinPhx

B


----------



## Magna-Carta

Baker Street -- Gerry Rafferty​





*C*


----------



## MarkinPhx

D


----------



## timoc

Perry Como ~ Dream Along With Me (I'm on My Way to a Star)​




*E*


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## MarkinPhx

G


----------



## timoc

Getting to Know You from The King and I​




*H*


----------



## Pink Biz

*I*


----------



## MarkinPhx

J


----------



## Magna-Carta

JESSIE'S GIRL -- RICK SPRINGFIELD​





K


----------



## Tish

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz

*J*


----------



## timoc

Sarah Vaughan - Just Friends​




*K*


----------



## Magna-Carta

Keep On Running -- Spencer Davis Group​





*L*


----------



## -Oy-

R.I.P. Dusty 

M


----------



## timoc

"My Prayer" (Ink Spots, 1939)​




*M*


----------



## Magna-Carta

Nightshift -- The Commodores​





*O*


----------



## Tish

*P*


----------



## Pepper

Positively Fourth Street




just recently posted this on another thread.  This version not as good, sorry.

Q


----------



## Pink Biz

*R*


----------



## timoc

*S*


----------



## MarkinPhx

T


----------



## hollydolly

U


----------



## timoc

Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - Under A Blanket Of Blue​





*V*


----------



## Tish

*
W*


----------



## Jackie23

XYZ


----------



## Tish

Y/Z


----------



## MarkinPhx

Z


----------



## hollydolly

A


----------



## MarkinPhx

B


----------



## hollydolly

C


----------



## MarkinPhx

What the heck....I'm going to see how long I can keep the Bowie thing going...lol.






D


----------



## Jackie23

E


----------



## Magna-Carta

Eyes Without A Face -- Billy Idol​




F


----------



## timoc

For All We Know​




*G*


----------



## Magna-Carta

Go Your Own Way -- Fleetwood Mac [Live]​




*H*


----------



## MarkinPhx

I


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pink Biz

*K*


----------



## -Oy-

L


----------



## Pam

M


----------



## -Oy-

N


----------



## Pink Biz

O


----------



## Tish

*P*


----------



## hollydolly

Q


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## MarkinPhx

S


----------



## Pink Biz

T


----------



## Tish

*U*


----------



## -Oy-

V


----------



## MarkinPhx

W


----------



## Pam

X


----------



## Tish

*Y/Z*


----------



## -Oy-

Z


----------



## hollydolly

A


----------



## Magna-Carta

Angels -- Robbie Williams​




B


----------



## timoc

But Not For Me Linda Ronstadt​




*C*


----------



## -Oy-

D


----------



## Pam

E


----------



## timoc

Endlessly by Brook Benton 1959​




*F*


----------



## -Oy-

G


----------



## Magna-Carta

Glad All Over -- Dave Clark Five​




H


----------



## Pink Biz

*I*


----------



## Tish

J


----------



## timoc

Timi Yuro - Just Say I Love Him​




*K*


----------



## MarkinPhx

L


----------



## Magna-Carta

Livin' Thing -- ELO​




M


----------



## -Oy-

N


----------



## Tish

*O*


----------



## hollydolly

P


----------



## timoc

Please Help Me I'm Falling by Hank Locklin​




*Q*


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## -Oy-

S


----------



## MarkinPhx

T


----------



## Jackie23

U


----------



## hollydolly

V


----------



## Pink Biz

^^^ not available in US






*W*


----------



## timoc

Eydie Gorme - When Your Lover Has Gone​




*X*


----------



## Tish

*Y/Z*


----------



## hollydolly

Z


----------



## -Oy-

A


----------



## Magna-Carta

Alive and Kicking -- Simple Minds​




B


----------



## Alligatorob

C


----------



## MarkinPhx

D


----------



## Magna-Carta

It’s good to see such a variation in music here, and different styles of music being posted by the same people. There is so much different music out there to be enjoyed. I find it difficult to associate musically with someone who only seems to like one genre. Seems so one dimensional to me.

I must admit though, even I struggle with most Rap. Just saying.


----------



## Tish

Magna-Carta said:


> I must admit though, even I struggle with most Rap. Just saying.


Me too.


----------



## Tish

*Drum Battle*






*E*


----------



## Magna-Carta

Enjoy The Silence -- Depeche Mode   *(Live on Letterman)*​




F


----------



## Tish

*FML






G*


----------



## timoc

Sophie Madeleine & The Sailor Jerrys - Goody Goody​




*H*


----------



## Pam

I


----------



## Magna-Carta

I'll Never Fall In Love Again -- Tom Jones.​An epic performance. No auto-tune goining on here.






J


----------



## timoc

Nat King Cole - Just You, Just Me (1956)​




*K*


----------



## -Oy-

K


----------



## hollydolly

L


----------



## MarkinPhx

M


----------



## -Oy-

N


----------



## Pam

(The) Night






O


----------



## MarkinPhx

P


----------



## -Oy-

Q


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## -Oy-

S


----------



## Pink Biz

T


----------



## Lilac

U


----------



## MarkinPhx

V


----------



## hollydolly

W


----------



## Magna-Carta

Woman In Chains -- Tears For Fears​




XYZ


----------



## timoc

Young Love by Sonny James - 1957 (with lyrics)​



Z​


----------



## Lilac

A


----------



## hollydolly

B


----------



## -Oy-

C


----------



## MarkinPhx

D


----------



## Pam

E


----------



## Tish

*F*


----------



## -Oy-

G


----------



## MarkinPhx

H


----------



## hollydolly

I


----------



## Lilac

J


----------



## Pam

K


----------



## MarkinPhx

L


----------



## Lilac

M


----------



## MarkinPhx

N


----------



## timoc

Never on Sunday​




*O*


----------



## Alligatorob

Opelousas Sostan​




*P*


----------



## Magna-Carta

Paranoid -- Black Sabbath.  not to everyones taste, but what is?​




*Q*


----------



## Tish

*R*


----------



## Magna-Carta

Rock Your Baby -- George McCrae​




*S*


----------



## timoc

Cilla Black - Something Tells Me (Something's Gonna Happen Tonight)






*T*


----------



## -Oy-

U


----------



## Alligatorob

Unsquare Dance





*V*


----------



## Tish

*W*


----------



## -Oy-

X


----------



## Lilac

Y


----------



## -Oy-

Fave instrumental ever 






Z


----------



## MarkinPhx

-Oy- said:


> Fave instrumental ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z


So good that the video is blocked !


----------

